# Woking Nuffield.................part 90



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies



Love, luck & sticky vibes



Natasha x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

fingersarecrossed said:


> Just for you Ali!!
> 
> *Taking Time Out*
> 
> ...


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEE I'm first to post for a change   

Well yes I know I said I would be taking it easy and feet up etc but you didn't seriously expect me to stay away from FF for longer then 5 mins   

Yesterday went well, the ET was a lot smoother this time (thank god) as last time they had trouble finding my cervix then pinning it down so had to use some machine to clamp it down with, which was b****y painful and at the end Mr R showed me the blood on a cotton wool bud (I think to be fair to him he was trying to comfort me to show me that it was hardly more then a nip, and hence not much blood) but I then proceeded to faint........luckily yesterday was not a repeat and was a smooth ET. They transferred the 2 blasts, I'm pleased to say, so now the dreaded wait begins    

I swore to myself that this time I would chill and not look for symptoms and yet again, could I resist, no!! I found myself googling 'implantation signs'........yes I know you will all tell me off but I can't help being naughty   

Ali / Bali - how did your follow up consultation go and what advice have they given you?  

SBF - glad your emotions were down to AF arriving, I'm exactly the same and that's how I usually know it is coming   

Tanya - so sorry to hear what you have been going through, you are very brave not saying anything and keeping this all to yourself. I am so pleased it is resolved now and so pleased things with the baby are ticking on nicely  

Myra - I hope the apprentice cheered you up. Sorry to hear about DH, maybe he just needs a bit more time. Are you feeling any different about the whole situation? I hope you have some good friends to help you through this or close family   

Monkey, Debs, Jules and anyone else I might have missed - HELLO  

Love Foxyloxy
xxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

What are you like Foxy - stop googling!!!   Glad they agreed to 2 blasts going back - did you have a battle on your hands or did they give in easily? 

Ali/Bali - hope your appts went OK and that they were able to be constructive about which direction to take from here.

Minxy - thanks for repossting the "where is everybody" list  

Hope all you other ladies are doing OK.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Helloooooo 

Glad ET was a bit easier this time Foxy  STOP GOOGLING!  

Not much going on here so will just say  and zoom off again 

TTFN
Deb


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Fingers

Well I was all ready for a battle   as the embryologist in the morning had hinted that they may only transfer 1 blast! I got myself a bit worked up before I got there, as I couldn't help but think how risky it would be to freeze 1 blast and also how expensive as well!! Furthermore, imagine they transferred one blast and I got a BFN, then went back months later for the other, having paid an annual fee to freeze it then it then didn't survive the thaw! Thankfully I think they too must have realised it would have been unreasonable to suggest this so simply announced, to my joy, that they were transferring both. They did go on to warn about the higher risk of twins and identical twins.....but at this stage I'd be quite happy to twins, triplets or even quads   - I just want the pain and agony of it all to end. 

Love Foxyloxy
xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hiya Foxy 

Just wanted to pop by and send you lots of positive thoughts for this cycle    

I shall   for a   outcome for you  

Love, Rachel x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Glad you didn't have to battle them. They basically did the same with me (although mine was a 3dt so slightly less risky in terms of risks of multiples). I am keeping everything crossed that you achieve a healthy pregnancy regardless of number..


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Rachel - thanks so much for popping by to wish me luck, it means a lot and seems many moons ago when I was chatting to you before your hols! Your two daughters look beautiful and seem to be growing fast    

Fingers - thanks too for your wishes. It's interesting how WN seem so opposed to twins etc. I do understand that there are more risks involved but sometimes when you have to battle them to get them to transfer two, it can feel like even more stress and pressure, just when you don't need it! Anyhow hope Mork is now behaving himself and can't wait to see your next scan photo


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Foxy - Haven't got a working scanner so will have to show you the scan photo at next meet - by then I should have had my 23 week scan too!!

I'm going to pick a day for the next meet, I think it should be 19th July .. add your name to list if available that day 

Fingers


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Fingers 

Can't find the list   but 19 July is fine with me - could you add my name  

Foxyloxy
xxx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Foxy, so glad it all went well this morning.  

19th is out for me, I'm afraid. 

Where is everyone? 

Ta ta 

sbf xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

19th July 

Fingers 
Foxy


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I can't do 19th either (weekend of Farnborough Air show - very busy at work!) 

Hope all are well. Stuck in an office on my own with far too much work to do and no real drive


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*19th July *
Fingers 
Foxy

*26th July (sat)*
Charlies-Mum (deb)

*2nd August (sat) *
Charlies-Mum (deb)


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

19th July 
Fingers 
Foxy

26th July (sat)
Charlies-Mum (deb)
Foxy

2nd August (sat) 
Charlies-Mum (deb)
Foxy


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

19th July 
Fingers 
Foxy
Crazychick

26th July (sat)
Charlies-Mum (deb)
Foxy
Fingers
Crazychick

2nd August (sat) 
Charlies-Mum (deb)
Foxy
Fingers


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes it's me I've officially lost the plot and it's only 2 days past ET.........


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Welcome to my little world (lost it years ago!)


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Just nipping on, cannot stand this 2WW feeling exhausted but i am working long hours just another 16 hour shift at Epsom Derby tomorrow and then just the sunday to get through before testing. Bad AF pains eveyr now and again but that is it (got those last time and it was negative) not even the sore boobs i got last time   so no symptoms and very little hope to tell you the truth. Sorry i have been away so much.

Hello to everyone  - Foxy wishing loads of luck and thanks for joining me on the 2WW  

I can make 19th July or 26th  

loads of love 

CC x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

CC - hang on in there honey not long to go now. I didn't particularly have symptoms or if I did they were put down to other reasons.. I was tired and had AF pains so stay positive         I've updated the list to say you can make 19th/26th ... 

Good luck for test day     

Foxy - you nutter


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

CC -   for the test on Monday      - don't give up, I am sure it will be good news  

Fingers - me a nutter - never!  

Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Congrats Foxyloxy, such a good news that you had 2 blasts and both are transfered. My good wishes are with you  .

I had a scan today morning, am happy that this time I am moving forward to the next step, i.e. ET on Monday for me. No of follies have increased to 15 but only 4 are of good size. They are expecting 2-3 more to grow big till Monday. I am staying positive and   
I am a bit nervous about ET and the next steps....we all go through these feelings I guess.... 

I am 2 weeks off from Monday so no more getting up at 5:30 in the morning.

Dolly


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks smallbutFiesty for sending  .

Sorry to hear about your bad day, I can understand how you must have felt because of your friend behavior, I have also had a similar kind of incident. Please don't make yourself sad  .

Dolly


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

CC good luck for test on monday, I pray that you get a good news     

Dolly


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Any suggestions what to eat in these two days before EC? Monday is my EC.

Dolly


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Dolly   for EC on Monday, hopefully it will be over before you know it and you can look forward to the exciting ET.....that's when the fun really begins   

In terms of what to eat there is no golden rule, but just try to follow a healthy balanced diet (i.e. lots of fruit and veg, organic fresh produce etc) and also keep up the fluid intake!

Good luck and look forward to hearing how you come on  

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello All 

Foxy, you have finally gone completely round the pipe, bless ya. 

CC, don't give up - it ain't over yet. 

All the best for Monday, Dolly.

Can't make any dates until end of August so I'll be there in spirit. 

Howdy, other ladies - hope you're all enjoying the sunshine. 

Love sbf xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

Foxy Congrats on being PUPO

CC Sending you lots of luck for testing  

Dolly Good luck for EC  

Fingers I got into Royal Surrey  and my scan is the 17th  I hope bubs is doing well 

Jules How are things?

SBF 

I hope everyone is well and enjoying the weather

Tanya xx


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks Foxyloxy. How are you feeling?


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Good afternoon ladies, tomorrow i will post with news good or bad. i know i may regret saying this and putting the kiss of death on my test date but i am knackered but then i did work a 16 hour shift last night. But i have been falling asleep at 0900 for the last 3 nights. Thought i might be peeing more often too but that might be related to the water i have been drinking   but got up 3 times between 2100-0800.

scared is not the word - terrified that my world is going to collapse as i am feeling more positive today  

hi Tanya - hope your little bump is ok?  

Fingers -  thanks for organising another get together  

Foxy - i tried a balanced diet but other than pinepapple juice and brazil nuts most things that passed my lips were bad as i craved them  

SBF -   sorry you cannot make any of the dates  

Dolly - good luck for ET tomorrow   

Charlies mum and Jules - hope you are both ok  

I got a little burnt yesterday so cannot go near the sun today but i hope everyone else is enjoying it

Loads of love
CC x


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Really, really hoping for you CC     

Hope everyone's had a super-dooper weekend - we went into Fleet to return library books yesterday, and came back having spent muchos moolah on two bookcases, opps, but they do look lovely.  Dry biscuits and water for the rest of the month!

Treatment planning at WN on Tuesday - starting at last!!!

'Scuse lack of personals - I really must do some maths planning otherwise my kids will just have to teach each other tomorrow. 

With love, 

sbf xx


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry this is a flying visit but...................................................     This only happens to other people not me. I still cant believe it and i am shaking. I know it is early days but i have never seen pregnant before.

Fingers it appears that having Sue in the room with Mr R doing the transfer with a 7 and 8 celled worked  

CC x


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

CC Congratulations hun that is great news


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I KNEW IT!!! That's an unbeatable combination!! Congratulations CC         over the moon for you. Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Crazychick - fantastic news! Loads of congratulations on your BFP    - what great news for this beautiful day!

Foxy - congratulations on being PUPO    

Dolly - good luck for ec today   

Hello to everyone else - sorry for not being on here much, work very busy and off to Dublin for a conference this week and not back until Monday. then 16 week scan on Thursday which is the big milestone for us -     that all is ok with our little miracle

xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

CC - A huge  to you, I've also posted on the other thread. You must be so happy honey


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

CC - HUGE Congratulations hun. Woo hoo!! 

p.s. you can stop shaking now!


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

CC congrats...what a great news      , wishing you a very healthy pregnancy and have a great time.

I had my EC today, got 6 eggs....so far so good....now waiting for the phone call. 
After EC I had terrible pain, lasted for more than 3 hours. Just praying that this pain and agony should end this time, I hope that this cycle gives the positive news and I don't have to go through all this again. I Pray that for all of us this is THE CYCLE      .

One question - what is the best way to take cyclogest? Both seems to be very clumsy   

Monkey2008 - All the best for your scan on Monday      
Foxyloxy how are you  .
Fingers hope you are having a great time and taking care of yourself   .
TanyaK all the best for your scan   .
smallbutfiesty - good luck for yout cycle   .

Love,

Dolly


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Dolly -   on your 6 eggs, that is fantastic and hopefully you've got the worst part over with. Good luck for ET, I'll send you dividing vibes        

I'm OK thanks. Had a momentary wobbly this morning when I woke at 4am for some reason (!) couldn't get back to sleep and convinced myself it hadn't worked then burst into   and got very   but now I've had a shower and sat in the sun for a bit I feel a lot more  

I haven't really had much symptoms to talk about. Had AF pains on Friday and Saturday but they have completely gone now and nothing else much to report.....just counting down the days and trying not to go too  

Hello Fingers, Tanya, Bali, Ali, Jules, SBF, Myra, Monkey, Debs - hope you are all well and enjoying the sunshine. 

I'm due back at work on Wednesday (took approx 1 week off - pretended I was having a minor op) problem is I don't want to go back now...... 

Love Foxyloxy
xxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

WLA - welcome to the thread - sorry to hear of your BFN, so sad. Glad we are giving you inspiration though! Wishing you lots of luck in future cycles. Keep posting here as we're a nice bunch really and we're all here to support each other. I wouldn't be where I am today without the support and encouragement of my FF.. 

Dolly - 6 is a lovely number of eggies - good luck for the call tomorrow hon       - with regards Cyclogest I found the ahem, back door less messy but horrible stuff either way!! I was soooooooooo glad to finish them!!

Foxy - sorry to hear about your wobbly - only natural hon - emotions and hormones are running high at the moment.. keep positive    
can you not get your gp to write you off for another week? I only took 1st week off to start with and then decided to take the 2nd week too as I was certain I'd be useless at work!! Doc wrote me off with "gynae procedure"

Hope everyone else is OK on this lovely sunny day, love to you all


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi WLA I'm so sorry that you got a BFN good luck for your next cycle   

Dolly 6 eggs is great I hope they do some good fusing  

Monkey Good luck with your next scan  

Hi Fingers How are you doing??

Foxy Sending you lots of PMA   

Tanya xx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

CC - wonderful news!  Huge congratulations! 

Foxy - take another week off, make them realise just how much you do!  

 wla - so sorry to hear about your BFN.  Don't be lonely  

Dolly, hope you get good news tomorrow.  

Bali, Ali, Jules - you OK?  Not seen you around so much. 

Treatment planning tomorrow morning at 7.30, then the fun starts....

Gotta go - have been to gym and am less than my usual fragrant self. Have a lovely evening, everybody, 

sbf xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Thanks so much for your kind words of encouragement. I think you've also tempted me to try and get the rest of this week off, not that I need much tempting  , so will try my lovely doctor tomorrow (thanks fingers for the suggestion of what he can put on the form). I can't believe my workplace, they thought I was having an op last Wednesday (i.e. general) yet were sending me emails to respond to on Thursday!!! As you say SBF, maybe they are now just realising how much I do.

Tanya/Fingers - how are you both doing? How is the pregnancy going, much movement with your beanies   when are your next scans    

SBF - so glad you are finally starting, it must feel like a lifetime to get here, I know it did for me after my last FET. Anyhow, I'm sure you will be hugely successful and look forward to hearing how you come on  

Dolly - wishing you   for the call tomorrow, I am sure it will be great news  

wlna - (sorry if I've got that wrong but got a memory like a sieve at the moment  ) - WELCOME to the thread. As fingers says we are a nice bunch, a bit nutty   but nice. You've come to the right place for plenty of morale support and encouragement. By the way it was me that had to have my cervix clamped on the last FET (by Mr R). I too was surprised he allowed 2 embies but I had had a series of bad luck the year before (really bad OHSS, followed by a missed m/c) so I think under the circumstances they knew I would put up a fight if they only transferred 1   - afterall, FET has slightly less success rates then fresh cycles and as it turned out I got a BFN on that one  

Jules, Ali, Bali - hello ladies  

Isn't this weather just lovely   I hope it lasts for weeks!

Take care ladies, Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

A flying visit to wish Crazychick a well deserved CONGRATULATIONS       well done hun, so pleased for you both  

Foxy, fingers, legs, toes and everything else crossed for you hun   

Dolly, well done on your 6 eggs hun, goodluck for the call tomorrow   

Hi to Fingers, Tanya, Debs, Bali, Julesx, SBF, Ali, Gill and everyone else, a big hello and thanks for all thinking of me  

No change in my situation, no news from dh   although work keeping me busy, which is good  

Luv & Hugs Myra xxxx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Myra - great to hear from you   Can't believe what a fool your dh is being - men eh   Did you meet Prince Charming in the pub the other night   

Thanks so much for wishing me good luck, it means a lot, especially given what you have recently had to go through   

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Bali - so sorry to read your news     Hope you're doing as well as can be expected 

Love Jules x


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Woohoo Crazychick - congratulations on your BFP - so thrilled for you and DH  

Foxy - fab news that you are PUPO with 2 blasts - keeping everything crossed for you too        

DollyS - well done on your 6 eggs - good luck for the call tomorrow       

SBF - yayyyyyyyyyyy - not long now until you are "under starters orders" for your first cycle        

Tanya - poor you   bet it was all a bit scary - 30ml is quite a lot of fluid - hopefully you can get on with enjoying being pregnant now  

Fingers, Monkey and Charlie's Mum - hope you are all blooming   

AliPali - have you got a date yet for your immune testing at the ARGC? Hope it puts you on the right path to realising your dreams        

Myra - good to see you're back at work and doing as well as can be expected    Just got your pm and I'll reply in a little while.

wla - welcome to the thread but sorry to hear it wasn't to be this time   We're all here as support if you need it  

My Dad's op went well last Tuesday. They kept him in overnight so I took the opportunity to catch up with a friend. We talked and drank wine until 2am   Fortunately, the hangover wasn't too bad   - must have done more talking than drinking   He came home on the Wednesday afternoon. They managed to do keyhole surgery so the recovery time will be less - phew! I got back yesterday lunchtime and then spent the day looking after my neighbours 2 boys (7 and 3). I was well shattered at work today  Definitely having an early night tonight  

Done no exercise for a whole week - back to it tomorrow - that will be a shock to the system  

Hello to everyone    

Love Jules x


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Got a call from embryologist, out of 6 eggs I got only 3 embryos  . Tomorrow we will know how many survived. I am planning to ask Dr R to put 2 embies, lets see whether he agrees or not.
I am in a very grumpy mood and very stressed about tomorrow  .


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Dolly - I know it may not feel like it right now, but I have seen a lot of posts from other ladies in an identical situation to you, some who only had 1 to transfer and they have got their BFP's - so remember it really is quality not quantity - sending you lots of dividing vibes to your 3 embies


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Dolly - that's still 50% - try not to stress - as Foxy says there are several ladies from WN that have only had one viable embie and gone onto have their long awaited BFP's .. 

WLA - good luck with your follow up, let us know hos it goes - I think WN do you like you to have 3 months between fresh cycles.. Mr R will advise you on the IUI situation, not sure as never did IUI myself.. 

Jules - glad Dad's op went OK and that you managed to catch up with your friend too. don't know about blooming more like wilting in this heat!! Not complaining though! good to see you back, look forward to you making me feel more exhausted by describing your exercise regime - I am exercising vicariously!!  

Myra - sending you lots of    

Foxy - my next scan isn't till 10th July but I got an extra scan last week because of the pain I was having so got to see Mork again which was lovely. Am tempted to have a private one but tyring to save some money so prob won't!! Hoep you aren't going too mad!!  

SBF - hope the treatment planning went OK, it all kicks off now!! 

Tanya - I'm good thanks - hope things are settling down for you now and you aren't really so sicky


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Just a quicky!

Dolly - see the piccy of the little madam at the side of my post? Well thats my one and only embryo!!! Chin up hun


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Congratulations CC....so pleased for you and DH bet your over the moon.   
Dolly......50% fertilisation is ok.....try not to worry hun   
Foxy......hope your ok and not going too mad     not long to go
Welcome WLA...i hope Mr R has some answers for you........keep us posted
Fingers, Debs and Tanya....hope all is going well with your pregnancys 
Myra....been thinking off you loads, looking forward to catching up soon   
Jules...glad all went well wiv your Dads op, how much weight have you lost now?
SBF....how did the tx planning go?
Bali...how ya doin. Hope your follow up went well.

I didnt go to my follow up, i didnt think i could cope with Mr R telling me its the end of the road, which he virtually did last time. I have rebooked for the 18th but probably wont go.
Have got info back from the ARGC just need to get my notes from Woking, thats £30
Thanks for still thinking of me
Love Ali xxxxx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Sorry for the me me post but my mind is all over the place, I went to the loo earlier today and there was some brown discharge (I had it also a couple of days ago) but now it is darker and I feared the worst so did a    and it is showing      I know I should be happy and jumping around but I am so worried that it is over before it even began    

I just phoned WN and they have said that the brown discharge can mean one of two things, either a) just implantation bleeding or b) an impending miscarriage if the brown gets darker or bright red 

Please please please say a prayer for me, I so want this pregnancy and I just don't know what I will do if I test again on the date they've given me and it is over!

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Foxy - I;ve had loads of brown gunk/bleeding with this pregnancy and so far so good.
Have everything firmly crossed for you!  
 on the BFP!


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Debs do you mind me asking if any of the discharge was pink or bright red or was it always just browish. My head is all over the place at the moment  

Thanks - FL xxx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

congrats on your BFP foxy!   

I am sure the brown is just implantation bleeding       

xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Foxy      it is implantation a bleed and the little one/s are snuggling in nicely 

Dolly    I had one frosty and got a BFP from it, good luck with your embies over night  

SBF I hope it all went well today  

Jules, Myra, Ali, Fingers, Monkey, Debs, WLA, CC, I hope you are all well

I'm doing good still icky and wiped out but no complaining 

Tanya xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Foxy - sounds like congratulations are in order. I too had some brown discharge shortly after testing positive (on and off for about 4-5 days in varying amounts - and it was slightly pink at one stage too). I know it plays with your mind but truly it is very, very common, hang on in there honey - once you get to official test date then you can ask if WN will do bloods to check your levels are increasing if you are still concerned by then   

Ali - sending you big       glad you now have all the info from ARGC, I hope it is relatively easy to get your notes from WN.. 

Am up far too late so sorry for lack of other personals.. thinking of you all though


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Everyone......Thank you very much for all your wishes. I am PUPO    with two 4 cell embryos.
This is a quick mail, will write in detail.
lots of love and best wishes, Dolly


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Dolly - congrats on being PUPO, sending you lots of sticky vibes for the next 2 weeks     

Fingers - thanks for the reassurance, I think you are right, I will just try and relax now and see what happens on test day! WN said only to be worried if I get red blood and if I do, to test immediately and if it says pregnant to go in for a scan.....so fingers crossed this doesn't happen. I don't have any symptoms what so ever and the AF pains have gone completely, so I think this is what is freaking me out more then the brown discharge but I just have to pray it will all be good     

Monkey/Tanya/Debs - thanks for your well wishes  

Ali - nice to hear from you again. I hope the ARGC will be able to help, I've read such amazing things about them and they seem to be able to achieve pregnancies for many women who have had failed cycles elsewhere 

Hi Jules, SBF, Myra, Bali and anyone else I've missed  

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Dolly -  

Foxy - I've had loads of brown and red blood but the little fighter is still there. I honestly thought I had m/c the amount of 'stuff' that had come out. Its 'normal' but frightening, esp around implantation time. Chin up and lots of 

 to all. Having a death by excel day today... Sometimes I hate my work


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Debs hopefully 'bubble and squeak' as I've called them   will be fighters too     

P.S. I know how you feel about work, I hate it too   - Foxyloxy xxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

DollyS...congrats on being PUPO    
Foxy....how ya doin. Definately sounds like implantation bleed to me,    
Hi to all you other Woking lovelies
Ali xxxxxx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Ali - I'm OK but going a bit   and keep checking my knickers every 10 secs, don't know quite what I expect to see down there    I rang WN to ask if I could have a blood test done today, in light of my missed m/c last year and what feels like a possible one now (i.e. with the pink/brown discharge) but they said to hang fire and just re-test over the weekend! I know I should be feeling      but have this gut feeling something isn't quite right, hope I'm proven wrong  

How are you? Any decision on when you'll go to the ARGC? I think if my BFP goes pear shaped I'll head there next.

Love Foxyloxy xxx


----------



## Minion1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi 

CC - Congratulations on your BFP ...that's great news .. 

I went for my 6 week scan yesterday at the WN and everything is fine,  so me and DH are really pleased.  My EDD is 30/01/09. 

I need to go for another scan in 2 weeks because my ovaries are still slightly larger than they should be, but am not too worried. 

Take care everyone 

Cartman xx


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Foxy - you bad girl - but sounds like tentative congratulations are in order   

Cartman - great news on the heartbeat  

alipali   i am sure the Arcg will help you out  

DollyS - congrats on being PUPO  

wla - so sorry to hear about the failed cycle  

Hello to everyone else, sorry this is brief but i am at work  

Still no real symptoms except feeling 10 times more ditsy than normal and quite tired. Still feel blessed to have got to this stage but 2 weeks is a long time to wait for the first scan, it feels like an eternity 

CC x


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for all the wishes. I am feeling happy but at the same time restless and trying to make sense of any slightest pain in my abdomen  .

Foxyloxy don't worry hun, I am sure this time it is going to work      

Alipali all the best for you cycle at ARGC    

Cartman- great news, all the best for the rest of the period  

CC don't you worry hun, best wishes for your scan   

Hello everyone, hope all of you are in good health.     for your cycle/pregnancy

Love 
Dolly


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Sorry not done much reading or posting over last few weeks but needed to take stock and some time out.  Found this last failed cycle very hard to swallow as i feel the dream of being pregnant and hafnium a family is slipping further and further away .  We had our follow up and we weren't told anything we weren't expecting .  We had another 'text book' cycle, so was reassured that nothing was wrong and that we should try again, we were just unlucky .  Well we have decided that we can't just try again without ruling out immune issues.  So done some reading into Dr Beers work on immunes and decided that we need to have consultation with ARGC and get our immunes checked.  So picked up my notes from Woking, £30 lighter and ready to book apt with ARGC.  Sorry for the ramble.

Well where do i start, so much has happened in our little group.

Ali, looks like we are doing the same thing, good luck with yours   

CC, congratulations on your BFP, I'm so very pleased for you 

Foxy, sound like congratulations are in order for you as well, that sounds more like implantation bleeding to me  and    

Tanya, so pleased you got into the Royal Surrey, and hope you get an apt soon for your scan, if not i think i would phone them?  Sorry to hear how stressful the early part of this pregnancy has been for you with all the problems, but glad you can start enjoying it now 

Dolly, congratulations on being PUPO with 2 lovely 4 cell embies on board    

WLA, welcome to the thread, i too would of been lost if i hadn't found this thread, they really have been a life line.  IVF can be so scary and isolating when no one knows what your going through, yet we all understand perfectly,.  Sorry to hear about your BFN, but I'm hopeful for you .

Jules, hope your OK?

SBF, Glad things are moving along for you   

Cartman, glad your scan went well, well done.

Hi to gill, aneke, Myra, debs Hope your all OK 

Love Bali xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Dolly Congrats on being PUPO    

Bali I hope you are staying on this thread even if you do do to the ARGC, will you just go for the immune tests or for treatment to? To be honest if this frozen cycle hadn't of worked our next private one would probably have been at the ARGC. Where ever you go I hope you have a lovely healthy baby as the end result   

Foxy       That bubble and squeak are making themselves very comfortable in there 

CC I hope it is starting to sink in, though in saying that it still hasn't sunk in that I am! 

Cartman Congrats on seeing a heart beat  

Debs I hope your sickness has eased off 

Ali Good luck at the ARGC     

Fingers Love to Mork 

SBF How is it all going?

I hope every one else is doing well?

Tanya xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Just getting us off the 2nd page


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey - it's been quiet on here today!! Sorry haven't been around - had the day off work and met up with 2 of the Woking mummies which was lovely. Spent a fortune in the shops too!! 

Bali - good to hear from you and great that you have a plan for moving forward. The ARGC has had some great success with ex Woking ladies recently so hope that applies to you too. Can't believe that WN make you pay for your notes - bit if a cheek really when you have already spent several thousand there! 

Will post a list in a mo, got a friend coming over shortly so haven't time for any more personals this evening - will post over the w/end. Love to you all


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

*Waiting to start *   

Sjx - starting again April/May
Angel1980 
Charlie1 - start d/regs on 7th March - update please!
Julesx - start again July
Angie - having a break
Anekeuk 
Tracy6
Wildcats
Ali Pali 
Bali 
WLA

*Clomid*
Daisy 1974

*D/Regging*   
smallbutfiesty - on pill to regulate with recipient

*Stimming*
Beans33 - starts stimms 14th June - EC 27th June?

*PUPO*    

DollyS - test date 25th June ?
Karen1975 - testing 25th June
Foxyloxy - testing 16th June (officially  )

*Waiting for 1st scan*    
Crazychick - fist scan on 24th June

*Congratulations*     
Soulcyster - EDD 10th October
Gilly93 - EDD 20th October
Hope SpringsEternal - It's Twins!! EDD?
Fingers- next scan 10th July - EDD 7th November
Monkey2008 - Natural BFP!!! - 16 week scan 19June - EDD 2Dec
Tanya - 12 wk scan 17th June - EDD 28Dec
Charlies-Mum - Natural BFP!!! - next scan 24th June - EDD 3rd Jan 2009
Cartman - next scan 24th June - EDD 30th Jan 2009

AS ALWAYS LET ME KNOW IF I HAVE ANYTHING WRONG!!


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hiya Everyone, Just wanted to know if you'd add me to the list for WN as I've just had my baseline scan today and allowed to start Stimms tomorrow.  Sorry for no personals but i've only just found you and will read up and post some more another time.  Good luck with tx to you all. Helena.


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello Helena welcome to the thread   Good luck with your cycle, I hope it is a successful one     

Fingers, Tanya, Bali, Myra, Jules, SBF, Ali - hope you are all well? Not a lot to report here other then the fact that I am still going   but that will teach me to test a whole week early   I've calmned down a bit and decided that what will be will be (Yeh right she says, I'll be having an eppie fit if anything else goes wrong  ) but am going to try and not worry! The brown/light pink discharge is still here (sorry tmi) but hasn't got any worse so I am just patiently waiting to see what happens. I will re-test on Monday so fingers crossed     

Have a nice weekend ladies. Am off now to watch BB......

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Friend is just taking a phone call so popped on to see if anything happening on a Friday evening!! 

Helena - welcome to the mad world of the Woking girls!! Good luck with tx - how are you finding it so far? Look forward to seeing you post more   Have added you to the list - do you know when EC is roughly due yet? 

Foxy - stay        


Ooopps - she's off phone - talk tomorrow


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello All 

So sorry I've not been around this week - it's been total madness at school, ending with our school trip yesterday which was brilliant fun, but I was completely knackered. 

Ali and Bali, I really hope that ARGC can put their finger on exactly what's going on and find you both a solution.  I really admire your resolve to keep going - you are very inspiring!  All the best for your Dad's speedy recovery, Bali. 

Tanya - hope the ickiness clears up soon, you poor petal, what a rollercoaster pregnancy you're having!  At least it will be something to tell the little bundle about when (s)he's older!

Fingers -    Glad your pg is going along well. 

wla - waiting is sooooooooooooo frustrating.  Could you book a lovely summer holiday to break up the wait a bit? 

Foxy - absolutely everything crossed for you      , thinking of you loads over the weekend.  Sounds promising......

Helena - welcome and good luck!  

Myra - men are impossible.  Lots of   for you. 

Jules - hope you are recovered from the child-sitting.  Sounds exhausting - somehow 2 children is harder work than lots.  

CC - hope the time flies until your scan.  Book lots of treats to make it go faster! 

Beans33 - nice to 'meet' you!  All the very, very best for your cycle! 

Dolly - as everyone says, one is all it takes.  Rest up and try not to go potty in the 2WW, although some battiness seems to be inevitable! 

Cartman - 10 days to your next scan!  How exciting! 

My apologies to anyone I've forgotten - no excuse other than being a bit rubbish. 

Treatment planning went really well.  Big stack of needles waiting to start DR on 18th.  

Much love, sbf xx


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello Ladies,


Its been only 3 days since ET and it feels like the wait is eternal  . 
Sometimes I have slight pain in the sides, is it normal? Is it okay to do normal day do today activities? How much rest you guys did after ET? 

My Mom came to stay with me for 2 weeks but I am feeling very cranky these days and am concerned that I might annoy her with my behaviour  ..... don't want to do that  .

Foxy- just 2 more days of waiting, stay positive dear    

Karen1975 - How are you doing? We will be testing almost at the same time. My test date is 24th June.

Helena - welcome to "woking girls" and all the best for your cycle  .

CC, Fingers,  Charlies-Mum, Tanya, Soulcyster, Gilly93, Hope SpringsEternal, Monkey2008 and Cartman - Hope you guys are enjoying and taking care             

Ali and Bali, Wish you all the best with ARGC, I am sure you both will have a positive news very soon    .

Love
Dolly


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Wla dear you are so right about the "cruel sense of humour  " if only we could ask WHY?


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi there, Message for fingersarecrossed - My EC is due around Friday 27th June. Nice to be on the Woking thread and hope to catch up soon.  Had my first menopur injection and feeling a bit nervous as had trouble with getting the solution in and out of vials (guess you get used to).  I also got this funny lump under the skin afterwards but that went away so guess ok.  Any ideas would be grateful as those nurses make it look so easy!! Helena.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

HI Ladies 

Welcome Helena and good luck with the stims, you do get a bit more used to mixing it all  

SBF Good luck starting DR on Wed  

Dolly and Foxy    

Fingers Thanks for the updated list  

WLA Next time you'll have a BFP 

Tanya


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Helena - it takes a bit of getting used to doing the vials of Menopur but by the end of stimming you'll have it down to a fine art!! To be honest on my first go I had Menopur in the bottles that the solution comes in (ie you snapped the top off) but that was coz my first lot of drugs came from elsewhere as they were NHS funded.. The ones WN supply have that annoying vacuum thing which makes it more difficult but you do get used to it! I got the lump under the skin on a couple of occasions and found it was because I had injected at a slight angle. If you can insert the needle at right angles to your skin this shouldn't happen. It's not a prob as the solution has gone in but feels a bit weird!! Will update you on the the list with EC date.. is your b/line next Friday?

Hope you PUPO ladies are all doing Ok and not going too mad   

Karen - lovely to see you today  

WLA - know what you mean about Starbucks - all these coffee shops seem to be makeshift nurseries these days.. I did tend to avoid them before I got my BFP, but hang in there honey - Sept isn't far away and hopefully you'll have a reason to celebrate then  

Dolly - I had a few twinges after ET for about 3 - 4 days - perfectly normal. I rested on day of ET (sat my butt on the sofa all day!!) but then did normal stuff. Only things I didn't do during 2ww was to lift anything heavy (it prob made no difference but in my head it helped!!) 

Hope all you other ladies are doing well      all round


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi, 

Fingersarecrossed - Yes my scan is next friday 20th.

Have a good day lets hope the suns out again!!! Helena.


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Today is 5th day after ET and I don't have any preg symptoms  , I don't know how will I deal with the negative result.....whether I will have the strength to do this all over again  . 

Thanks Fingers. 
Hope you all are enjoying the good weather. All the best to all of you    .

Dolly


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Foxy - All the best for the test, I am sure it would be positive      

Dolly


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Quiet round here today....

wla - I've just re-read the thread.  Are you in Fleet too? 

Dolly - hope you are relaxing and taking care of yourself. 

 You OK, Foxy?  Any news? 

Helena - I have been practising by sticking dress-making pins into oranges!  

Howdy, other lovely ladies.  

'Night 'night. 

sbf xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi all,

Dolly I had no symptom till about four days before testing when i felt slightly sick and was getting AF pains, chin up hun and hoping you get a 

Foxy Good luck tomorrow


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Foxy - good luck for tomorrow     

SBF - you'll get a surprise when you inject then hon as it should be easier than pinning an orange  

Dolly - stay positive - I had no symptoms apart from what I thought were AF pains... I was obviously wrong!!


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning,

Just popped on to see if any news from foxy,      , thinking  and   hard for you.

Hi to everyone else Love Bali xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Foxy i hope it ent well today


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Gosh - quiet on here   

Foxy - hope all is well


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Just diving through  

Faoxy - hope to day went ok!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Just popping on quickly to see if theres any news from Foxy.......thinking of you lots


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me gategrashing, but hopefully you will remember me from posting here during my treatment at Woking. We moved over to the ARGC earlier this year and I am pleased to be able to announce my first ever   

Wishing you all the best with your treatments at whatever stage you are  

If anyone is considering a move to the ARGC and need any info let me know, or pop along to the ARGC Board and the Newbies and potentials thread (Bali - I think I saw you that you were considering a move)

Jules xx


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Foxy - thinking about you...hope the day went well  

Jules - Congratulations for you BFP, I am PUPO doing my terrible 2WW. If this time it doesn't work for us here then we are also thinking of moving to ARGC. Hard to even think about the negative result   

Thanks Fingers and Tanya for reassuring me   

Foxy again thinking about you dear.

Hello everyone  

Love 
Dolly


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Jules77 OMG I'm soo happy for you! A long time coming    Congratulations 

Foxy


----------



## fresia (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello Woking girlies,

Just like Beans, I am at Woking for my ICSI treatment.  Baseline scan was Friday and I started Menopur on Sunday.  All had been well, until I was put onto Metformin on Sunday and this has made me really poorly.  I have been off work today (which I hate as a teacher!) but thankfully I rang the clinic and they have said I can reduce the tablets to just 2 a day to see if things improve.  Really hope I can feel more like my self again soon.  Yay! 

I just wanted to say hello...and also that I hope to get to know you ladies on this thread, and hear about your journeys so far.

Bye for now


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Sorry I couldn't post sooner, very hectic day at work. Anyhow, thank you all so much for your support, it really touched me to come on here and see so many of you remembered my test day. Well the good news is it is still          - the discharge seems to have eased and no other symptoms to report. 

I will do more personals later in week but thanks guys once again for your fantastic support and hope you will keep me sane over the next 2 weeks, before the viability scan (Fingers - I'll post you the date when I hear from WN).

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx

P.S. Dolly - I had no symptoms in this 2ww other then brown/pinkish discharge, but last year when I got my BFP absolutely NOTHING - so don't give up honey


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Jules 77 - many congrats on your BFP    best of luck for the next 9 months      

Tanya - well done honey for passing the 12 week threshold


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Foxy I'm near to tears here! well done hunney,     thanks, i've got the scan tommorrow


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Absolutely chuffed to atoms for you, Foxy - major celebratory  !  Have a wonderful, wonderful evening in the land of bliss! 

Jules77 - I think you disappeared roughly when I arrived!  Congratulations to you! 

Fresia - I'm a teacher too!  Sorry the met has made you feel ill, hope your DH is making lots of fuss! 

Tanya - will be thinking of you tomorrow.  Hopefully next time we meet you will have a lovely pic for us to coo over! 

sbf xx


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Congratulations foxy          I am so so happy for you, am almost in tears...I pray that you have a safe and wonderfull pregnancy    

Love

Dolly


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks Wla for remembering me, I am going     these days.

Welcome Fresia and all the best for your cycle   

Jules - I am just wondering - are there any differences in the procedures followed by argc and WN?

Dolly


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Foxy - such wonderful news                  - well done honey.. hope the next 2 weeks don't send you too    Let me know the date of your scan and I'll update you on the list..

WLA/Dolly - ARGC is the clinic in London that is consistently No 1 for results. There have been several tv programmes focussing on them as they are are somewhat controversial, however, several ex Woking girlies have recently got their long awaited BFP's there. I believe the area they excel in is immune issues and recurrent miscarriage. Woking usually come in 2nd so they are obviously doing something right! ARGC I believe offer daily monitoring and as a guide I believe the price is about double per cycle because of this close monitoring amongst other things.. someone who has ARGC experience will be along shortly to confirm I'm sure!!

Back later - have a docs appt this morning so best do some work!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Gosh - quiet on here again today!! Well I have to have a glucose tolerance test this week instead of waiting till 10th July as it looks like I am developing gestational diabetes    

Where is everyone today?


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Thanks Fingers. 

I am again writing sad message but can't help it ...I am loosing my heart before the test date    

Dolly.


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Hang on in there, Dolly - try to keep positive (easier said than done).  

wla - I'm in Fleet too.    Gosh - how exciting!  

Poo about the diabetes, Fingers - hopefully the blood test will show that everything's fine.  As I understand it, gestational diabetes can be managed well once it's been identified? 

No news from you, Tanya - was your scan OK? 

First injection tomorrow.  Anyone know a recipe that uses lots of punctured oranges?!

Have a lovely evening ladies, 

sbf xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Just a quick one

All went well today,so I have another booked in for 16 weeks because my sister has spina bifida so they want to have a close look to make sure the spine is ok 

Dolly sending lots of PMA your way   

SBF  Good luck tomorrow, hope it all goes well 

Fingers I hope the test comes back ok


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Congrats to Jules and Foxy....well done girls


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Foxy - congratulations on your   - great news!

Jules - congratulations to you too - I am so pleased ARGC have worked their magic for you as well   

Dolly - I am sorry to hear that you are feeling down waiting for test day but sending you loads of      - it really is impossible to tell the result before test day  

Tanya - glad that your scan went well today    - I am sure all will be ok at your 16 week scan.

Fingers - hope the test goes ok tomorrow 

Hi all you other lovely ladies - I was away with work last week so only just catching up with all the posts. We have our 16 week scan tomorrow afternoon so     that all ok. 

xx


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry have been out of touch for a while - i am not quite ready to go over to the pregnant ladies chat att he moment i hope you dont mind?

Fingers - hope you are well?

Tanya - great news about the scan

Jules77 -     The ARGC have done you proud  

Foxy - yiiiippppppppppeeeeeeeee    congratulations 

DollyS - keep your chin up not long to go   

fresia - hope the injections are going well?  

wla - i used to live in Yateley and am now living in Liss so still a hampshire girl good luck with your next Tx  

sbf -   hope all goes well today.


So i am 5+6 and unable to stop worrying ( i guess that never stops when you have wanted a baby for so long)

sore boobs and tiredness thats it, nothing for us to shout about -does that make me lucky or unlucky   Fingers how were you feeling at this stage do you remember, as i like to think that we are following the same path  

Quick question i have my first scan at 6+4 on 24th June - do we have to pay for that scan if yes how much? i am not sure i can get through from 6+4 to 12 weeks and was thinking of getting a scan around 9 weeks how much do these scans cost and where else can you get them as i guess WN are quite expensive?
Finally if i make it to the 12 weeks without going completely crazy is that with the NHS or through WN?

phewwww - i hope some can guide me its all so confusing.

Much love to all

CC x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

CC - Count yourself lucky it's just the boobs and tiredness at the mo! The worrying doesn't stop!! I had my first scan at 6+4 so we are following the same path!! Your viability scan is included in a full IVF/ICSI cycle. I also had a scan at 8+5 which was included but I think most people are discharged to NHS after first viability scan ( I have a retroverted uterus so I think that's why they did a 2nd scan). You are discharged to the NHS for your 12 week scan although you can go private if you prefer but Woking don't do nuchal scans - you'd have to go somewhere like the Fetal Medicine Centre for that. Hope that helps...

Monkey - good luck for tomorrow honey


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks fingers

Being really thick now - the 12week scan is the nuchal scan and they check size of baby etc? One thing i know we dont want is bloods ( not sure when this is done) there is no way i would have an amnio so being told i was high risk would just worry me throughout the rest of the pregnancy and there is no chance after all this i would have an abortion. Other than the 20 weeks scan am i missing anything?

Great news about not having to pay for this scan   but i am sure we will go private for a 9 week scan before our NHS scan at 12 weeks

Thanks for all this info Fingers


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

CC - The Nuchal scan will give you a risk for downs (sometimes its combined with Bloods and called the 'triple' or 'combined' test). Some places only do bloods at 16 weeks and no nuchal. others only do a dating scan at around 12 weeks.  Its a real minefield.

However you sound like your mind is made up about what you would do if there was a problem with the baby so can i ask why you want any ultrasounds? Downs isn't the only problem that can be picked up (as we sadly found out). 

I'm just wondering why you would go for testing if it wouldn't alter the outcome? 
(sorry just being nosey really - I don't mean to be offensive just struggling to find the right words IYKWIM)


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Charlies-Mum said:


> CC - The Nuchal scan will give you a risk for downs (sometimes its combined with Bloods and called the 'triple' or 'combined' test). Some places only do bloods at 16 weeks and no nuchal. others only do a dating scan at around 12 weeks. Its a real minefield.
> 
> However you sound like your mind is made up about what you would do if there was a problem with the baby so can i ask why you want any ultrasounds? Downs isn't the only problem that can be picked up (as we sadly found out).
> 
> ...


i thought you could go for a scan at 12 weeks and just see the baby and checks for its size. I know sometimes the scan may tell you if there is a problem but to have bloods and find out we are a high risk for downs for example would not make me go for an amnio. We are blessed to be pregnant and i would hate to worry through the rest of my pregnancy thinking that the baby may have some problems and found out that they dont IYSWIM. I didnt see the 12 weeks scan as a test? i just want to know the baby is the right size. i may change my mind but a friend of mine had the bloods and was a high risk for brain issues ( sorry cant spell it)she was panicking throughout and baby was fine!

I guess i am saying that what ever issues the baby will have as long as it is alive that is all i care about. You could still have a low risk for downs but you could be that 1 in 50000 that actually gives birth to a downs baby. It is a probability that may lead you into a false sense of security either way?

I may have got the purpose of the scan confused?

thanks Charlies Mum


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

All ultrasounds are diagnostic - Thats why they do them. At the 12 week scan they will look at not only the size of the baby but the amount of amniotic fluid, the heart, spine, brain and possibly bladder and stomach. These are repeated at 20 weeks but in more detail. if you want more info about deciding or not to have these tests then Antenatal Results and Choices can provide support - www.arc-uk.org
Sorry will get of my soap box now  

Whatever you decide will be the right decision for you. Only you know what you are comfortable with so do discuss it with your midwife at your booking in appointment (you might find they 'assume' you want everything so its good to find out more!)

Sending you lots of  and  that everything is good!

Deb


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

CC - if it helps, my hospital regards the 12 week as a dating scan (although you will already be dated at your viability scan). I was asked specifically if I wanted the nuchal part of the scan done, although it wouldn't have made any difference to us whatever the result, we decided that we would want to be prepared for any issues ( or at least as prepared as we could be). The decision is a very personal one and your midwife or ARC can help with any questions or information you might need. 

Deb - how are you feeling now? Hope the ickiness has worn off a bit..


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Feeling far too well actually. No nausea for a few weeks now (another thing to panic about!)
How is Mork?

CC - hope I didn't upset you earlier. just read my post back and they are a bit 'direct'  sorry I didn't mean to get up on my soap box so much


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Deb - Stop panicking missus    It'll all be fine - not long now till your next scan.. Mork is doing OK thanks..


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

How are you all doing? 

Fingers - thanks for the positive vibes and well wishes     , I seem to alternate daily from being really positive and sure this is THE ONE, to fearing that it will be a repeat performance of last year! Still I suppose this is only normal in light of suffering a miscarriage. I just hope I get some sort of symptoms soon, I have absolutely NOTHING at the moment and even wonder if I am pregnant at all     - Hope you also manage to get your gestational diabetes sorted or ward it off altogether. How is Mork?  

Wla - hope you are well   where are you with your treatment/cycle?

Tanya - well done on getting past the 12 week threshold and congrats on your scan. Good luck for the next one, at 16 weeks      

SBF - so pleased that you are finally starting, you must be quite excited now. When is your EC and ET provisionally planned for?  

Monkey - hope your scan went well today and look forward to hearing your good news later  

Dolly - remember PMA        - If it helps at all, I have never had any symptoms (last year) and got a BFP. This year I only had the brown/pinkish discharge and was so sure that meant it was all over - so chin up   When do you test?

Hello Jules, Ali, Bali, Debs, Myra and anyone else I've forgotten  

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx

P.S. Fingers my viability scan is booked for 9.00am on the 1st July so please can you add me to the list. Thanks


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Quiet again today  

Foxy - I'll update list tonight as I keep the master at home.. Mork is OK thanks.  

Thank for all your good wishes re: the glucose tolerance test which I had this morning, it obviously gave him/her a sugar rush a he/she has been bouncing around ever since!! Find out the results middle of next week so keep your fingers crossed!

Dolly       

Karen         

Monkey - good luck for this afternoon        

Hope all you other ladies are OK, more personals later - best do some work now


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello all

Flying post - mad day, no clean clothes/ food in house. 

DR is OK, no way to pretend it tickles, but I can do it (must have been all those oranges).  EC provisionally 14th July, with ET on the 16th.  Excited to have got started, but not counting on it happening this time (not putting all my eggs in one basket, if you'll excuse the pun!). 

DH home tomorrow, thank crunchie - really had enough of prowling the house looking for burglars (is that how you spell it?)

Will post personals soon, lots of love, sbf xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Congrats Fingers on 20 weeks  I hope all the tests come back clear 

SBF You do make me laugh  Glad DH is back today and it's no time till EC & ET  

Sorry once again for the lack of personals I will pull my socks up soon 

Tanya x


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello Ladies,
Thanks for all the wishes.

Today is 12th day after ET. Its been a roller coster, since morning I am having brown/pink discharge. Don't know whats that mean   ! I called up WN, nurse said that little bit bleeding is okay but it should not get heavier and should stop otherwise it is not a good sign  .  My test date is 25th    

Congrats Fingers on 20 weeks    
Foxy- Hope everything is great    
SBF- good luck with your cycle  
Charlies Mum- don't you worry dear    
Tanya, Karen  Monkey


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just popping by to say CONGRATULATIONS to Foxy, i am so pleased for you hun       well done you and looking forward to hearing your first scan results  

Fingers, well done on reaching 20 weeks hun, and tummy rubs to Mork  

SBF, goodluck with the jabs hun, the first one is always the worst, i danced around the kitchen for about an hour before i would let dh (ALTHOUGH NOT SO DH AT THE MOMENT  ) stick the needle in  

Tanya, glad little bubs was all well at the 12 week scan  

Dollys, i know the 2ww is hard hun, but stay strong and i pray that you are posting soon with good news    

Ali, hun hope that you are ok, luv ya  

Debs, goodluck with your scan next Thursday, i am sure your little bubs will be waving at you    

Crazychick, CONGRATULATIONS hun on your       goodluck hun with your first scan  

Hi to Bali, Julesx(hope you ae having a great time in the US) and everyone else  

I am ok, situation still the same but i have been an cheered myself up with a makeover, got a new hairdo and feel great with it, it has really made me feel better  

Luv Myra xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thought I'd prop us up the page a bit then I really must get dressed as it's 12:45 and I've done nothing yet today  

SBF - congrats on first jab - glad the oranges helped  

Dolly - brown/pink spotting is quite common, stay positive    

Karen              

Tanya/Monkey - so glad your scans went well   

Foxy/CC - how you doing - going insane yet? Not long to go till your scans although I'm sure it seems like ages to you..

Debs - good luck with your scan this week    

Bali/Ali - have you organised appts at ARGC yet? Sending you both lots of love    

Jules - USA eh? Hope you are keeping up that exercise!!

Myra - email me a pic of the new hairdo then!!  

Really must get my backside into gear and get dressed - catch up with you all later xxx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Oooooh, what's the new hair like, Myra?  I'm sure you look completely lovely and just like a  

Dolly - let's hope it's a good sign, hope things have been OK today    

Tanya - hope you're taking it easy and enjoying your pg. 

Foxy/CC - not long to wait now!

Bali/Ali/Jules - 

Fingers - hope your results show that everything's tickety-boo. 

Must get maths planning done before Doctor Who!

Love sbf xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

*Waiting to start *   

Sjx - starting again April/May
Angel1980 
Charlie1 - start d/regs on 7th March - update please!
Julesx - start again July
Angie - having a break
Anekeuk 
Tracy6
Wildcats - having treatment in USA
Ali Pali - thinking of moving to ARGC 
Bali - thinking of moving to ARGC 
WLA

*Clomid*
Daisy 1974

*D/Regging*   
smallbutfiesty - EC 14th July ET 16th July ?

*PUPO*     
DollyS - test date 25th June ?
Karen1975 - testing 25th June

*Waiting for 1st scan*    
Crazychick - first scan on 24th June
Foxyloxy - first scan 1st July

*Congratulations*     
Soulcyster - EDD 10th October
Gilly93 - EDD 20th October
Hope SpringsEternal - It's Twins!! EDD?
Fingers- next scan 10th July - EDD 7th November
Monkey2008 - Natural BFP!!! - next scan? - EDD 2Dec
Tanya - next scan 16 weeks ? - EDD 28Dec
Charlies-Mum - Natural BFP!!! - next scan 26th June - EDD 3rd Jan 2009
Cartman - next scan 24th June - EDD 30th Jan 2009

AS ALWAYS LET ME KNOW IF I HAVE ANYTHING WRONG OR IF I've MISSED ANYTHING!!

Love and         to everyone


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Fingers - my scan is 26th not 24th  (postponed after the bleeding  )

Hope all are well 

Deb


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Debs - have update you - congrats on 12 week milestone  

Has anyone heard anything from Soulcyster, Gilly93 or HopeSpringsEternal? Would be good to have an update as to how they are getting on...

Oh well off to get dressed - it's a bit earlier than yesterday but still not good   Oh well, may as well get in as much lazing about as possible now!! 

Busy week for us WN girlies this week. 1 d/regging, 2 testing, 1 with first scan, 2 with follow up scans - good luck everyone


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Sorry for the lack of personals - this is just a quick one - I am sorry to bring bad news but I woke this morning to find lots of red blood, which I have been passing for most of today. I suspected something was up as my only pregnancy symptom (slightly larger, tender boobs) had gone completely since Friday. I phoned WN today and they have told me to come in tomorrow morning for a blood test (I've had three so far so this will show if the levels are dropping) and possibly a scan (although at this stage it is too early to detect a heartbeat). I have spent most of today in bed and very sad     

This was our last cycle (in terms of what we could afford right now as our credit card is maxed out) and even if we had the money I fear going through a fresh IVF, given how badly I got OHSS last year. We have no frosties left   

I have only just returned to work, about a week or so ago, having had about a week off for the FET cycle (I told them I had to have a minor op).....so I don't know what on earth I am going to phone in with tomorrow. I also worry about how bad this is going to look on my record, as I was off last year with OHSS followed by a missed m/c as well! 

Sorry to go on ladies, I will let you know tomorrow what happens but I fear 'bubble and squeak' are going to be leaving me very shortly     

Love Foxloxy
xxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Foxy - sending you lots of      and       I really hope that tomorrow brings better news than you are anticipating. Don't worry about what to tell work at the mo, all they need to know right now is that you are not well enough to work, time enough to think that out once you have found out what is happening - can DH call in for you tomorrow?
Thinking of you honey and      for you tomorrow.


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Foxy, you poor lovely.  Try not to dread the worst - I'm sure WN would have told you if this was definately game over.  All my love to you tonight, petal.  Post as soon as you feel you can tomorrow.        Could your DH possibly phone in for you?  

wla - I don't know if there are any good acupuncture places in Fleet, to be honest I already feel like such a pin cushion that I think I'll give more needles a miss!  I think there's some kind of alternative therapies centre on the Fleet Road just before the fishing tackle shop...or is that a chiropedist?  I am useless! How lovely to be having a new kitchen - mucho jealous! 

Best love all round girls, especially you Foxy. 

sbf xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Foxy - really sorry to read your post from yesterday    -     that you have good news today. I have definitely read of lots of ladies on here with terrible bleeds but the pg has still progressed - I am sending loads of     that the same is true for you.

xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Foxy  I had the most awful bleed with this pregnancy but  its still hanging on in there. Don't give up hope just yet  Will be thinking of you.

Deb


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Foxy and Dh.....thinking of you guys lots


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just popped in to see if any news from Foxy - thinking of you hun


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Foxy I'm sorry to read the news in your last post. I'm keeping everything crossed for you that it is not all over


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Foxy - hope things are better today.   And one for your DH too    Thinking of you. 

sbf xx


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

This is a quick one ....last week I started with brown / pink discharge but eventually my periods started. I tested today and its -ve. I have spent these 4-5 days crying and am very depressed    . 

Sorry to hear about the bleed foxy, hope things are better today  .
Sorry for the lack of personals. 

Love
Dolly


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Dolly - so sorry to hear of your BFN - sending you lots of hugs     . There is nothing we can say to make you feel better at the moment but know that we are all here if you need us.   

Foxy - am hoping that you are waiting for blood results before posting..


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

I am so sorry Dolly for your news, it does take time to get over  . Do you have a plan B?

Foxy - i so hope everything is ok with you   


Its a really bad time to post this now but we have a strong heartbeat we may even have an identical twin in there   but no heartbeat on the blurry image and it could also be some sound feedback that has created the image?

I am 6+4 today with a 6mm blob that has the most amazing hearbeat  

She wants us to come back in 3 weeks just to make sure the blurry image has not disappeared up my fallopian tubes or maybe has a heartbeat. If i get any pain or bleeding I am to call the clinic. But to have another scan at 9+3 will be great peace of mind

So sorry i havent been around much  recently but love to you all . We are off again to spend a few days in the Cotwolds so i will maybe catch up over the weekend

CC x


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Thanks for all your wishes and kind words, they really do mean a lot to me in what can only be described as a complete and utter mind 'f**k'.....excuse my french  

As you know I woke on Sunday, having guessed for most of Friday and Saturday that something was up, to lots of fresh blood literally pouring out. It was so much I had to use pads   I thought 100% it was game over and spent the whole day in bed   and thoroughly defeated. I even eyed up the bottle of white wine in the fridge that evening, as I thought to myself well if it is all over I might as well indulge in my favourite pastime   but DH told me it would just make me   more so I refrained.

The drive to WN yesterday felt like an eternity and I could barely stop the tears from rolling down my cheeks. I told myself to be strong and get ready to hear them tell me that the ultrasound scan showed an empty sac or nothing, or even the sac disintegrating (like last year with my missed m/c). To my shock   Lyndsay said there were two sacs that had implanted and both had yolk sacs within. Still far to early to know whether they will develop or whether the bleed is an early indication that I will m/c so I am trying to remain calm and just prepare myself for the worst next Tuesday when I have the viability scan. The bloods so far have come back normal, if not quite high, as I seem to have twins   

My GP has signed me off for the week and work just think that I've had a complication with the op I had recently (i.e. some bleeding from that). Strangely because of all the goings on I completely forgot today was my birthday   and am determined to try and enjoy today whatever the next week might bring. 

It is just so very very hard to spend a whole day grieving and preparing for the worst, to then be told there might still be a chance. I feel emotionally and physically exhausted and don't really know how much more of this I can take. I told DH that if this doesn't work I don't know if I want to do IVF again.......

Anyhow, sorry for the lacks of personals, but thanks once again for all your kind support. I don't think I could have got this far without you guys   

Love Foxyloxy
xxxxx

P.S. Dolly - I'm sorry to hear your news, be kind to yourself and take some time out    Hopefully next time will be 'the one'


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

just popping by..

foxy   that's wonderful news and what a dasdardly roller coaster you've been on.. still keeping it all crossed for you for that scan next week ..stay  and 

alisha x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Foxy - it's been a real rollercoaster of emotions for you - I really hope that next Tuesday brings you good news.       for your 2 lovely embies. Stay as positive as possible hon, I know it's hard       but the good news is there are 2 sacs and 2 yolk sacs within..       . Glad you got signed off work, try to rest as much as possible

And finally         

News from me -  I phoned for the GTT results and they were normal!!   Not sure what was going on with my blood sugars last week then   - I already had a GTT booked in for the day of my scan on 10th July anyway so I may just leave that in place and get it checked again.. might have to have a couple of squares of choc tonight to celebrate!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Dolly  

Foxy - Thats what happened to me hun. Huge bleeds and then a sack with a yolk sac. Week later there was a little thumper in there (just hoping s/he is still there for scan on Thursday! The worry never stops  ) Enjoy your birthday hun!


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Fingers, Debs, Alisha

Thanks for your well wishes. You'll be pleased to hear that I won't treat myself to that nice looking bottle of white wine tonight   but will be treating myself to an extra large yummy pizza from Pizza Express  

Debs best of luck for your scan on Thursday, I hope it all goes well for you       

Fingers - so pleased your results came back normal, I think you can treat yourself to that chocolate bar afterall  

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

Foxy I'm so pleased you could see two sacks and if I could give you a big hug I would  cyber hug will have to do  I hope it is good news on Tues and the bubs are doing well   Have a great pizza and happy birthday


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Dolly, I'm so sorry Hun    

Foxy, i was devastated when i read you post a few pages back, but what a relief to read the latest , I'm hoping and     hard for you Hun.  Stay away from the wine 

CC  ? Identical twins, How fantastic, well done    

Fingers glad the GTT was normal, hows things?

Tanya are you feeling better Hun?

Ali, Hows things going, have you contacted the ARGC yet?

Jules have you gone on holiday yet?

Hi to everyone I've missed 

As for me, been hanging low, as still feeling really down. We are going to take some time off from all things IVF and focus on each other.  Some days i feel a little better, then others I feel flat again.  My sisters birth is looming and feeling increasingly anxious about it.  I'm worried i won't be pleased for her, but i love her dearly, hence I'm confused and worried .  We did get the paper work from the ARGC, but just keep looking at it on the coffee table.  Well i do read all the post even if I'm not logged on,so your all still in my thoughts

Love and Hugs Bali xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bali - good to 'see' you honey. Things are going OK thanks... sorry to hear you are still having your down days, we've all been there and totally understand the need to take time out. At least you have the info from ARGC so when you are ready to move forward you have already taken that 1st step.


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Foxy - so pleased to read that the scan picked up the 2 sacs and 2 yolk sacs - what a rollercoaster you have had! Hope the bleeding stops soon and that the scan next week shows 2 lovely heartbeats    - bleeding seems even more common with ladies with twins on board. And happy birthday for yesterday 

Fingers - great news that your GTT results came back as normal  

CC - congrats on seeing the heartbeat - look forward to hearing what happens at your next scan 

Dolly - I am so sorry to read your news    - thinking of you at this difficult time

Bali - good to see you - sorry you are feeling low and completely understand the need to lay low at the moment. and it must be so harder at the moment with your sister's baby arriving soon    - a break after a negative cycle is definitely a good idea - do you have any holidays coming up or something else to look forward to that has nothing to do with tx?

SBF - hope the injections are still going ok

Good luck tomorrow Debs   

Hi to everyone else and special   to Myra

All ok with me - I don't think I have posted to say that 16 week scan went fine last Thursday thank goodness.

xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Dolly...i am so sorry to read your news, thinking of you lots   
Myra.....you have been in my thoughts alot, have you got my messages   
CC.......wow identical twins.........great news
Foxy......was so pleased to read your news, wot a rollercoaster you have been on, hope all goes well on Tues......i will be away so apologies now if i dont congratulate you straight away
SBF.......hows everything going with you
Fingers, Debs and Monkey.....glad your pregnancys are going well.
Bali...i have pmd you, i think you may have got the message twice, sorry   

I am off on holdiay Sat with the girls and cant wait. A week all inclusive in Gran Canaria....will be thinking of you all as i lay by the pool drinking my sangria and soaking up the rays   

I had my follow up with Mr R last week, he recommended i had an AMH test as he THOUGHT my ovarian reserve maybe very low and that was probably the reason why i wasnt getting pregnant. Didnt think immune testing was a good idea!!!
Well i got the results today and they are 18 which is normal so may not need to be thinking of donor eggs at the moment. 

Well thats enough from me

Love to you all

Ali xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Fingers Glad the results came back normal 

Foxy Thinking of you and the bubs 

Monkey Well done on the scan 

Dolly  

Bali I hope you enjoy your time together and when you go to the ARGC that you follow in the steps of the other Woking girls that went there with a BFP 

Ali Enjoy your hol

I hope everyone is doing well, I won't be around for the weekend we are off to Irealnd tomorrow for my nieces christening

Tanya


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Foxy - you've been through it all backwards this last week.  So glad that things are turning out OK - RELAX on your week off, if you even think of work I'll be very cross (and remember, I'm called Small But Fiesty for a reason! )

 to you, Dolly - so sorry, honey.  Lots of love to you and your DH. 

CC - crumbs!  Have a lovely time in the Cotswolds.  Can't wait to find out if it's a onesome or a twosome you've got there! 

Fingers - great news, hopefully you can now enjoy a drama-free pg!  

Tanya - hello, peeps - do you get summer hols? 

Monkey - good news about your 16 weeks, any pics? 

Myra - I'm still thinking of you, petal. Hope things are looking up. 

Ali - glad that your tests came back normal, what's the next step? 

Bali - nice to have you around again! Must be very confusing re: your sister. 

Wla - hello, fellow Fleet-ist!  When do you start again?

Injections are going just fine, thanks for asking - no disasters yet!  Yesterday I did my first one out of the house - I was injecting in my friend's loo when one of her cats jumped through the window and scared the b-jingles out of me.  AF finally turned up - I thought she might as I cried on Monday when I ran out of punched pockets! 

No other wafflings from me - have a super evening. 

Love sbf xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Hello Ladies - I'm safely back from my work trip to the US. Haven't had chance to read back on the posts yet but thought I'd let you know I'm back   Have you missed me?   

I'll try an catch up tomorrow as we're off on our windsurfing holiday to Greece on Sunday - YAYYYYYYYYYYY!!! But before that I have my sponsored 10 mile midnight walk on Friday night   Didn't do any training in the US - oh it's going to hurt  

Ta ta for now - chat tomorrow.

Love Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Ladies!!

Hope everyone is well 

- welcome back Jules!! Good luck with fridays walk!! 
- SBF - good job you didn't jab the cat   - when is baseline? 
- Ali - glad test results are normal, although wasn't sure if that was the AMH or immunes? I think it must be the AMH as I don't think you've had immunes yet? I'm easily confused these days   
- Foxy - how you doing   Hope things are more settled and that you are making the most of being off work and resting up  
- Deb - good luck with your scan today      

Anyone heard from Cartman as I think she had a scan on 24th as well?

Hello all you other lovely ladies


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi all

Am back - well its good news. Baby was there and dancing well  All looks normal incluing the brain so no severe HPE to worry about (holoprosencephaly). Can't quite believe it  Have a big grin.

 and  to all

Deb

p.s. anyone want my leftover  Sharing it with you all!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Deb - fantastic news - know that it can't be easy for you when you go for a scan but wonderful when you get good news. When's your next scan?


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Baseline is Monday, fingers - phase 1 complete, I hope. 

Jules - wow, wish my work had trips like that!  The furtherest I've been is Alice Holt near Farnham, and that was with 82 kids....
Hope you're not too achy after the walk. 

Deb - lovely news.  Keeping grinning!  

Y'ok Foxy? 

 Dolly, hope you're looking after yourself. 

Ta ta all, talk soon. 

sbf xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just saving us from page 2 - hope everyone is OK today   -

Sbf - will update you on list over weekend!!

If anyone wants to update me with their next scan dates that'd be great!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Fingers officially my next scan is Thursdy 31st July. however as I'm seeing the consultant on monday to discuss getting stitched up (lovely) I guess we might get a peak before then... 
EDD is now 3rd or 7th January.

SBF - Good luck for mondya  I never thought I would be so pleased to have to do 2 injections instead of one  

 to everyone 

Deb


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

So Deb - you'll be about 18 weeks for your next scan? When did you have your stitch with Amy? 

Where is everybody today?


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

How are you all? 

Tanya - hope all is going well and that your next scan brings even more good news     

Fingers - how are you? Are you showing a lot? When is your next scan?  

Ali - hope you have a fabulous holiday, if all goes pear shaped for me on Tuesday can you pm me the details and I'll join you for a bit of sangria and sun  

Bali - nice to hear from you, I've thought about you a lot and wondered how you've been   I know that the prospect of your sisters birth must be hard but maybe in a strange way when she has her child it will give you something else to focus on for a little while (i.e. distraction from all the IF stuff)   Anyhow I wish you the best of luck with your next choice whether it be ARGC or somewhere else. 

CC - how are you? When is your next scan? Bet you are dying to find out if it really is an identical twin in there   

SBF - good luck honey for Monday's baseline scan      the time seems to have gone quite quickly and before you know it you will be on here posting details of your EC / ET  

Debs - huge congrats on your scan - you must be very relieved and I am so pleased for you  

Monkey - likewise, many congrats on your 16 week scan, again the time seems to be flying past  

Not a lot to report here, I am just very up and down this week and don't really know what to think. I have had some quite bad cramps come and go and the brown discharge is still there, it feels very much like my AF wanting to come   I also have NO pregnancy symptoms so really don't hold out much hope for next Tuesday  The hardest thing is that I have been off work, having been signed off this week and for part of next week until the scan. What I haven't considered is how on earth I will cope with going in on Wednesday and having to act completely normal if it has all gone wrong again   My work don't know that I've done IVF again (they knew last year because I was signed off with OHSS and then the miscarriage so had no option but to tell them). However, this year I was determined to keep something to myself, so simply told them I had a minor op (for the FET) and have now told them I am bleeding slightly after the op so have been advised to stay off work.......problem is I don't know now if it wouldn't have been better to just tell them the truth  As it is my colleagues have been decidely 'frosty' on some of the emails I've sent through from home and none of the managers have bothered to ask if I am OK or how I am    They are probably just really fed up with me being off yet again - little do they realise what 'hell' I am going through.......sorry to rant ladies but just feel like my life is one big mess at the moment! 

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Foxy - hang on in there honey. It's crazy how it plays with your mind but stay positive for a good outcome on Tuesday. Don't worry about work at the moment. I'm doing OK thanks and yes I am showing but if you didn't know you might just think I was a bit of a porker   Next scan is on 10th July so less than a fortnight now   Take care and try to rest up over weekend


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh Foxy, you do sound stressed. Perhaps you could confide a work few people you feel you can really trust?  And I wouldn't take it to heart that people are cold to your e-mails and aren't asking how you are - it may be that they think they're giving you space and not stressing you out by talking work-stuff at you when you are (as far as they know) ill.  I also think there is some kind of law about contacting people at home about work stuff when they are off sick or on leave (don't quote me on this - this is a hazy memory from a week temping in an HR dept!) so they may be acting according to that. 

Above all, try to put work clear out of your mind.  You're clearly very dedicated, but at the moment you have much, much more important things to think about.  Remember - work to live, don't live to work!    

 and enjoy the sunshine this weekend. 

sbf xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Ladies,

Sorry I'm being really rubbish at the moment   Got so much going on! Anyway, I'm finally all packed for my hols - taxi is coming at 3.45am Sunday morning - flight is 6.30am!!!

I did my midnight walk last night and although I went off in the third wave of walkers I came joint first across the finishing line after the pacemaker! in 2hr 16min!! I'm soooooooooooooooooooo chuffed  

DH said I'm such a stubborn moo that if I had someone in front of me I'd have to overtake them - and I did 

I promise to be better when I get back  

Take care all,

Lots of love Jules xxxxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Save us from falling off the page!!

Morning ladies - hope everyone is well and had a good weekend. 

I know you are off on holiday now Jules but well done on first place!!   All that training paid off!! 

back later - have a good day all


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Morning all

Group (quarantined)  to all

Am typing from a recovering sick bed. Have been poorly all weekend with a nasty gastric bug  Huey central in our house. Amy and DH are fine but I've been intimate with the toilet and the bucket  Feeling slightly better today and am now keeping liquid down. Not nice.

Anyway saw my consultant at Frimley this am. Stitch is going in in a couple of weeks (15th July) and its all systems go. They are planning on treating me exactly the same in this pg, ie lots of growth scans and stitch out at 36/37 weeks. Unfortunately because of my illness this weekend my urine had lots (and lots!) of nasties in it. They are sending it off to the lab just in case but they are hopefull that its just because I'm so dehydrated. If water doesn't stay down today Ill be in hospital on a drip by tonight!!  So far no pukeyness so hoping the worst is over. Had an emergency listen to Heartbeat on Saturday night at the clinic and LB is fine - just mummy to be that feels rotten!! The worry never stops 

Sorry no personals but brain is tired and am almost thinking about having some dry toast  almost....

 to all
Deb


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Aw bless Deb   hope that the dry toast lines your tummy and makes you feel better. Glad you got to hear heartbeat, makes you feel better knowing that LB is OK even if you are feeling rough.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I've been reading my notes from Amy (scanned them in before handing them back - good idea!) and I had a stomach bug with her at about the same gestation. This whole placenta taking over lark must put my immune system in limbo  still feeling much better. How is Mork doing?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I think that 12 -14 weeks must be that kind of time because I had a bit of a dodgy tum around then too! Mork is OK thanks


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi.

I am considering Woking Nuffield for my second IVF attempt.  I had my first at Guy's who I was happy with but have read on **** website that Nuffield has a 12% success rate for 40-42 years compared to Guy's 9%. 

I just wanted to know whether there is anyone out there over 40 having tx at Woking Nuffield and are you happy with them

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry Tracey - can't help as under 40, although I am happy with tx recevied at Woking it doesn't really answer your question. There are a few ladies over 40 having tx or had tx at Wokign and I'm sure they'll be along to share their experiences. There is also a Woking BFP thread under the Surrey board, it is worth asking there too as I'm sure some of the ladies were 40+ when they got their BFP's ..


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi All

No personals, just wanted to pop by and wish Foxy well for tomorrow, i am praying that all is well tomorrow at your scan, i will be thinking of you hun, stay strong     

Hello to everyone else and thanks to you all for your continued support during my difficult days   There are some very kind friends on this thread, you know who you are   Thanks girls  

Luv Myra xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Foxy - just wanted to add to Myras good wishes for tomorrow. Hope all goes well        

Myra    

SBF - how did b/line go?


----------



## nanjane (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi Tracymohair

I did 2 attempts at Woking and was 39 at the time. I had 2 goes it ICSI and on only one occasion had any embryos to transfer. In my case they could find nothing to explain why we hadn't concieved.They are very nice but I must admit I was considering one last go at at ARGC soley as they seem more individually tailored in their treatment plans.

Amazingly I fell pregnant naturally a few months after my last failed ICSI attempt after 9 unsucessfull years of trying.


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Myra/Fingers

Many thanks for your well wishes for tomorrow. I am trying to remain     but it is so very hard as I fear it is already over   My only few symptoms have largely disappeared this week and I feel no different at all   I also have some very strange brown/black discharge going on, which I can't believe is normal (sorry tmi)!! In a strange way it has felt like an eternity to get to the viability scan, after the scare of last weekend etc, but in other ways I am fearful that by this time tomorrow I will know for definite (does that make any sense   ). I suppose at the moment I can chat to 'bubble and squeak' and at least pretend all is well........

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Foxy - hope you got on OK this morning


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Just a quick post to let you know that the viability scan went well and to my utter shock (as I really did think it would be over) they managed to find two little flutters/heartbeats! I am however keeping calm at the monent and refuse to get too excited, as I got to this stage last year and then sadly two weeks later lost the baby. I keep praying hard     that it will not be a case of 'repeated history' this time   and am just relieved to have got to the heartbeat stage.

Thanks for your kind support and words during these very difficult weeks. I will no doubt be needing even more of your support in the coming weeks, as it is still very EARLY days   

I have a repeat scan in two weeks time (15 July) when I should hopefully be just over 8 weeks (if this one goes OK then I've got further then I did last year)  

Love Foxyloxy
xxxxx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Yay, Foxy, that's wonderful news!  That must have been such a lovely moment, especially after all you've been through.  

nanjane - congratulations! 

Tracymohair - I can't help either, I'm afraid, but I just wanted to wish you well with whatever you decide to do. 

It's good to hear from you, Myra.  

Debs - you poor thing, what a horrible week.  Hopefully the worst is behind you now and you can get on with enjoying being pg.  

Bon voyage Jules, you jet-setter! 

Not much from me - baseline was v. good, lining at 2.6 and no cysts, which is wierd considering I'm supposed to have PCOS! Started Menopur this evening - holy mama, it hurts! Needles all over the bedroom, looks like I'm into something really illegal.

Did anyone else start automatically taking off their knickers on seeing anyone wearing a nurse's uniform?  (I'm joking, but don't cha just feel like going without any to save time...)

School sports day tomorrow, weather permitting....

Love sbf xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Yay foxy - great news, still sending you lots of       for next scan..

SBF - get some crutchless knickers - it'll save the hassle then   

Hope everyone else is OK - off to bed now so will catch up tomorrow


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to congratulate foxy on the scan, what great news so far, I'm    hard for you, to keep those babies safe,        

Hi to everyone else 

I'm fine, just keeping busy and enjoying the nice weather.  Love and hugs Bali xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Bali - lovely to 'see' you  

Busy this morning as trying to get sorted before my week off next week - catch up with you ladies later  

Is it me or had the font changed on the website


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi Ladies just a quick one

Foxy I'm so happy to hear that you saw two heart beats,   that they stay strong and grow healthy for Mummy and Daddy


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

foxy great news on the scan      for 2 little fighters

strawbs xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Fantastic news Foxy - congrats on seeing those 2 little heartbeats     I know the next 2 weeks will be hard for you but I am sure that they will still be going strong at your next scan        

SBF - glad your baseline scan went well - sorry to hear that the injections hurt but will all be worth it in 9 months    

Hi everyone else 

xx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Evening

Who cancelled summer?


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Thanks for all your well wishes and kind words......I still have to remind myself that it wasn't a dream and Lyndsay did say there were two in there    but each day, altough I am very grateful, I do remind myself to stay calm and not get too excited as it is still far too early for that  

SBF - sounds like your cycle is going to plan which is great, your lining is good and it shouldn't hopefully be much longer till we are on here wishing you luck for ET and the dreaded 2ww........and yes I know what you mean about the knickers business, though my DH is happy when I go to the IVF clinic as he says it's the only time in recent years I make an effort to de-hair (otherwise it would be a case of gorilla's in the mist    )

Tanya - hope you are well honey? When is your next scan? 

Fingers - hope you have a nice week off, any plans? 

Bali - thanks for the good luck vibes I hope they work   How are you doing?

Well off to watch BB a bit later - yes I know very sad but all the arguing keeps me entertained  

Hello to Debs, Monkey, Strawbs, Jules, Myra, Ali  

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi All

Just to say Foxy, well done hun, i knew you could do it, stay strong now hun, you have two little bubs to take care of    

Hi to every one else, i was at WN today for counselling, i will just say i wont be going again, not a great experience for me, wont say anymore than that on here  

Luv to all, oh had a try of the new Nandos that has opened in Woking, was ok, although the salad was abit sad, not as nice as the one in Staines  

Myra xxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello to everybody,
I have just started my first round of IVF this month.
Trying to get used to giving myslef the injections - does it get easier?
Not looking forward to this going up to 2 soon.
I am trying to feel relaxed about the whole process but am a bit worried about egg collection 
as the laparoscopy I had earlier this year ended up with me back in hospital with an infection.
Anyway good luck to everybody.
Ronstar


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Ronstar Good luck with IVF and I hope it is first time lucky, I think more than anything you just start to get used to the injections (well as much as you can) 

Myra Sorry the counselling didn't go well  I'm a big fan of the Staines Nandos 

Foxy I'm not too bad thanks, just have a head cold at the mo but fine apart from that   to the bubs  

SBF I'm glad all is going well so far for you   

HI to everyone


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Welcome, Ronstar!  Lots of   to you for this cycle.  

Myra - sorry the counselling wasn't your thing.    

All went a bit wrong this morning - got to work and literally couldn't stay awake, it was like being anaethetised.  I have a bit of a cold, but it started behaving like a flu so I had to come home for a long sleep, which has helped.  Had a little bit of spotting, rang WN who were very reassuring but I need to ring them again tomorrow.  Heigh ho - so the adventure continues!  

Can we arrange a meet for late August? The pub we went to last time was lovely.  Is there another similar place we can try? (I'm trying to expand my knowledge of the south, and going to new pubs is an important part of that!).

Love sbf xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi All 

Myra - Nandos yum!!!   sorry to hear about counselling  

Ronstar - injections do get easier, you become a bit blase eventually   good luck with this cycle   

Foxy - plenty of things planned for week off - mostly revolving around hospital appts!! 

SBF - a meet at end of August sounds good as the end of July one never really got off the ground. I can't do bank holiday weekend but other than that I am OK most weekends. Shall we start a list of who can do when and then we can decide a venue suitable to whoever is going... there is a nice pub by river in Shepperton called Thames Court which is not far from where we were last time.. does yummy food too!


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Anywhere with good eats is fine with me! 

Sat 30 Aug
sbf

Sun 31 Aug
sbf


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sat 30 Aug
sbf
Fingers

Sun 31 Aug
sbf
Fingers


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just saying hello before bed, firstly thanks Fingers for all your support you have been a great help hun, not sure you realise how much, so thanks   

SBF, oh dear hun, sorry that the drugs on affecting you so much, trust me hun you dont need drugs to make you find it hard to stay awake, you just need one of my training courses at work   i had to get the face wipes out today and keep giving my face a wee rub as trust me i was dropping off at every oppurtunity  

Monkey, glad to hear that all is well with you and bubs, thanks for the pm hun and have a great time in France, i have been there many times and it is fab, i love going to the South of France, it holds lots of memories for me  
Foxy, well hun, so we wont be sharing that bottle of vino after all, well i am afraid i will have to drink the whole bottle myself   Hope things are ok with you and the bubs  

Hi Tanya, so pleased to see that things are going well with you and bubs, tummy rubs hun  

Hi to everyone else, nice to see you posting Bali, hope you are ok   as for Julesx, well missus jetsetter, hope that you are having a fab time on your hols  

And as for Ali, if she dares come back and shows off her tan, i will give her a  no hun, i hope that you are having a fab time and wish i was there with you  

Gill, i know that you dont come on here much my hunny, but i know that you have a wee browse, so if you are popping in, love ya loads and thank you hunny so much, as i said to Fingers, if it werent for you lot they would have me in a straight jacket by now    

Well i am struggling a wee bit as my little furbie TJ is so not well, bless him he is having fits about 3 times a day and it is very hard, god knows how many is having when i am not here, if you look at my avatar, thats him when he was a baby, he is so cute and is so good, even when he is not well, he still gives me cuddles, i am sad that i am going to have to deal with this on my own  

Anyway on a brighter note, count me in for the next next meet up, if there is food and wine on the go, then i am defo coming   sorry pg girls i will just have to drink yours for you, am i complaining, well no  

Love & Hugs to all Myra xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

*Sat 30 Aug*
sbf
Fingers
Myra

*Sun 31 Aug*
sbf
Fingers
Myra

*ROLL UP, ROLL UP, PUT YOUR NAME DOWN FOR THE NEXT SOCIAL EVENT!! * 
Myra - glad to hear that you will be coming to the meet up   I am also glad to have been a support - only wish I could do more - you have been a huge support to me and other girls on the board and are still being supportive despite your own trials. I think you're FAB   ( and it's not everyone I'll let drink my wine for me but for you I'll make an exception  !!) Sorry to hear TJ is not well, can the vet offer any medication to stop the fits? Sending you lots of hugs as always


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*Sat 30 Aug*
sbf
Fingers
Myra
Deb (CM)

*Sun 31 Aug*
sbf
Fingers
Myra
Deb (CM)

 and  to all


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

Myra Thanks for the tummy rubs , sorry to hear about TJ I hope the fits are just temporary 

SBF I hope the spotting goes away 

Aneke If you are still reading, I hope all is going well  

Still got this cold and it's getting worse, I took Tue and Wed off work, but came back Thurs as I don't like taking time off so I'm going to spend the weekend in bed, once again sorry for the lack of personals 

Sat 30 Aug
sbf
Fingers
Myra
Deb (CM)
Tanya

Sun 31 Aug
sbf
Fingers
Myra
Deb (CM)
Tanya


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow i haven't been around for ages. Tiredness is mad and sickness has kicked in and without being too rude i cant be bothered to do much at all   but i am still so grateful to be in this position i have been dreaming of for the last couple of years. I am now counting down the days till 14th July for my next scan to check up on my cysts, also see if there is another heartbeat and i guess a reassurance scan to make sure that either Dempsey or Makepeace is doing ok?  

Now some personals

Foxy - so pleased that your two little heartbeats are going strong  

Fingers - thanks for organising another gathering i can make sat only. Hope you are doing ok  

Myra - so sorry to here about TJ hope he gets better really soon   

CM -   you didn't upset me last time we spoke. I have yet to see a midwife as we are choosing to give birth at Chichester. 4 hospitals in a 25 mile radius does not make it an easy choice. Once we know what is going on then we will discuss tests in more detail   

SBF - how much menopur are you on? hope the injections are going ok? Not long to go then   

Tanya - bless you the weekend in bed, hope you get better soon   i must have missed your 12 week scan  i am assuming everything is ok? Congratulations  

Ronstar - I think EC is the easy bit, you can feel a little uncomfortable but its like a quick nap for 40 mins and you are back on the ward. You will be fine. It does take a little while to master the injections. I was doing it one handed by my 2nd tx  

Monkey - i hope you are having a great time in France  

Bali - glad you are staying busy it would be great to meet you  

Jules - flashing your skinny bits on some sunny shore i guess?   

Sat 30 Aug
sbf
Fingers
Myra
Deb (CM)
CC

Sun 31 Aug
sbf
Fingers
Myra
Deb (CM)

Is there is any chance that we could have this around Guildford as that is still a 25 miles trip for me. Also i think Foxy and SBF are Hampshire girls? 


I am sorry if have missed anyone, have a lovely weekend

CC x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

CC - sorry you are feeling yucky - not long now till your next scan. Once we have a few more names on the list we can decide on a location, we'll try to do it as centrally as possible so it's fair for eveyone. 

Hope everyone else is doing OK - must dash - off to a BBQ would you believe and it looks like it's about to rain


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Morning

 Myra and another  for TJ.  Hope his fits are settling down.  Has your vet been able to help at all?  Looking forward to seeing you in August. 

CC - not long 'til the 14th now.  I'm sure everything will be fine. 

Foxy - keep resting, lovely.  

Fingers - are you doing something nice on the bank hol? 

CM - it will be so nice to meet you! 

Tanya - hope your DH is waiting on you hand and foot!  Get well soon.  

Ronstar - hope your injections are getting easier.  It is such a wierd thing to have to do to yourself! 

Bali - how are things with your sister?

Ali,  Jules and Monkey - hope you are having a ball, come back with lovely tans! 

I've got to admit that somewhere a little more over this way for the meet would be good for me too.  I'll make some investigations....

On the stabbin' front, I have to go to WN today to get another thingy of Menopur, as they want me to take 150 this evening and I only have 75 left.  Felt really guilty calling the emergency mobile but the nurse was lovely and is going to meet me there.  The spotting has stopped, thank goodness, so hopefully things have settled down.  I'm finding the injections really painful, but I'm sure it will be worth it in the end.  

On a comedy note, I've managed to spray Burserelin across the bedroom wall - I was holding a full syringe and I sneezed!  

Hello to anyone I've missed. 

Love sbf xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

SBF - don't worry about having to ring emergency number - they are more than used to it!! We haven't got big plans for the bank holiday but as it will the last quiet one we have together for a while, I'm trying to keep it free!! 

Someone told me about a nice pub in a village near Guildford, I'll have to find out more about it and see if it would be suitable!!   

Right am off to pick parents up from Heathrow, catch up with you all later...


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

SBF You made me laugh with the sneezing  Don't worry to much, I had to ring the emergency number before too. It will be all worth it in the end when you get your BFP    

Fingers Hope you had a good time at the BBQ 

CC I hope the sickness eases soon


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Can't believe nobody has posted today!! Hasn't the weather been awful - picked the wrong week to have as holiday!! 

Hope everyone is OK and not too waterlogged!!


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Weather is nuts - so glad I didn't book a leg wax...

1st scan today - 10 follies over 8mm so far, with a few little ones lurking about.  Upped the Menopur slightly to keep the spotting at bay, so touch wood it's all good so far.  

Quote of the day from one of my kids - "Mrs. W, Jason has glued his work to his chin and now it won't come off".  It's a mad, mad way to make a living!  

Love sbf xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

SBF - What's the weather got to do with a leg wax     Glad the scan went well - 10 follies is a lovely number at this stage.. Did you manage to get Jasons work off his chin or did you send him home with it attached  

Going to try and find the list and update it - forgive me if I have anything wrong - I am a bit scatterbrained at moment (nobody ask what's new!!)


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

*Waiting to start *   

Sjx - starting again April/May
Angel1980 
Charlie1 - start d/regs on 7th March - update please!
Julesx - start again July
Angie - having a break
DollyS 
Anekeuk 
Tracy6
Wildcats - starting again in August
Ali Pali 
Bali 
WLA

*Stimming*   
smallbutfiesty - B/Line 30Jun EC 14Jul ET 16Jul

*PUPO*    

*Waiting for 1st scan*    
Karen1975 - first scan 8th July

*Congratulations*     
Soulcyster - EDD 10th October 2008
Gilly93 - EDD 20th October 2008
Hope SpringsEternal - It's Twins!! EDD?
Fingers- next scan 10th July - EDD 7th November 2008
Monkey2008 - Natural BFP!!! - next scan ? - EDD 2Dec 2008
Tanya - next scan 14Jul - EDD 28Dec
Charlies-Mum - Natural BFP!!! - next scan ? - EDD 3rd Jan 2009
Cartman - next scan ? - EDD 30th Jan 2009
Crazychick - next scan 15th July? EDD? 
Foxyloxy - It's twins!! Next scan 15th July EDD?

AS ALWAYS LET ME KNOW IF I HAVE ANYTHING WRONG OR IF I HAVE MISSED ANYTHING!!


----------



## bungeee (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey Ladies

Mind if I join you, I have had 2 DIUI's at Woking and am waiting for AF to arrive so as I can get going on number 3!  Is anyone else using donor sperm?

Good luck to all!


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Hope you are all well? What on earth is going on with the weather   it is bloody July (!) and you would think we were in the middle of the monsoon  

Tanya - hope you are feeling better now  

Monkey - hopefully you are enjoying better weather in France then here  

Fingers - you loosing your marbles, surely not   

SBF - sorry to hear of your adventures with the drugs, they aren't pleasant and can have all sorts of weird and wonderful effects! I hope the spotting has stopped and those 10 follies continue to grow and grow and multiple soon     

Myra - sorry to hear TJ isn't too well, I hope he gets better soon  

Ali - are you back yet, how was Gran Canaria (that is where you went isn't it, or have I just gone  )

Bali - hope you are OK? Any plans yet for ARGC or are you still thinking on it?  

Jules - hope you are having a fab holiday  

CC - glad to hear you are doing well, even if somewhat suffering with sickness (that is a good sign I'm told)! I hope you can make the next meet and as you have said maybe we can do Guildford this time, as it would be closer for you, SBF and I (I think)?


Sat 30 Aug
sbf
Fingers
Myra
Deb (CM)
CC
Foxyloxy
Tanya

Sun 31 Aug
sbf
Fingers
Myra
Deb (CM)
Foxyloxy
Tanya

I've copied and pasted the above (but did copy about 3 times and the pasting went a bit crazy, so ooops....hope I've not deleted someone in the process   )

Not a lot to report here, counting down the days for my next scan which is the 15th July (it feels like an eternity away). I know I should try and be positive but am not feeling very positive. I still have virtually no symptoms which I cannot believe is normal for a twin pregnancy   and am starting to wonder if this is going to go the same way as last year.......I so hope and pray not     , I don't think mentally I could cope with a second miscarriage, in the exact same week as last year!!!!!

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Foxy sending lots of PMA your way       Hope the time goes quickly till next Tues 

Fingers Good luck for Thurs with your next scan if I don't say it again  JUst for your   next up date mine is next Monday 

Welcome Bungeee and I hope it is third time lucky for you  

SBF Well done on the scan keep growing little ones   It must not be too long till school hols (so lucky!)

Hi to Myra, Jules, Monkey, Bali, CC and anyone I have missed 

Tanya x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

bungeee said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Mind if I join you, I have had 2 DIUI's at Woking and am waiting for AF to arrive so as I can get going on number 3! Is anyone else using donor sperm?
> 
> Good luck to all!


Hi bungeee

I'm sure the Woking ladies will make you feel more than welcome, but obviously this thread/board is for those going through IVF so may be at a different stage to you if you're going through IUI.

There is separate board for ladies having IUI  ~ click here

and there's also the Surrey Locations board where you can chat to other members in your area ~ click here

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Just popping by to say  and welcome to Bungeee
I've not used donor sperm or had IUI so can't help but you are welcome to join the wokign ladies here - we don't bite (honest!!) 

Not much happening here - Dh and I have been caught by the nasty stomach bug for a second time in less than a week. Dh is fast asleep at themoment havingbeen up all night (I was up the night before). Such a pleasent smell in our house at themoment - lovely (not!)

Other than that not a lot happening. Just lots of work and not enough time 

  and  to all

Deb


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Gosh - where is everyone?  

Welcome bungee - I haven't had DIUI but you are more than welcome to join us nutters!! 

Deb - sorry to hear the lurgy has reached your house again - hope everyone is feeling better now.

Minxy - hello   how are you honey - good to 'see' you

Wla - that's typical - late AF just when you want it to arrive - dare I say it, have you done a POAS?  

Hope everyone else is OK. Got my scan tomorrow morning and another diabetes check so will report back later in day.. 

Hope this weather improves soon     anyone would think it was middle of winter


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Just nipping on to say Good luck to Fingers for your scan today 
Nausea has gone yay! Scan at chichester on 5th August for nuchal and we are trying to decide about bloods. My 9+4 scan to see if there is another heartbeat hiding on Monday 14th. Otherwise porking out quite nicely thanks  

Be back over the weekend 
CC x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just popped on to say all was well at scan  Mork is growing how he/she should be and all measurements within normal ranges. Hopefully I can relax a bit now!!


Back later xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Fingers I'm so glad it all went well  

SBF  

I hope everyone is doing well


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello everyone

Welcome, Bungeee - cool name!   

  Glad the scan was a good one, Fingers - any pics for the meet?

CC - glad the nausea has gone.  Love the phrase 'porking out' - you make it sound so attractive!   Crumbs  - wonder if you have got another heartbeat in there! 

CM - you poor thing, stomach bugs are so nasty.  We need some sun to kill off all the germs. 

Tanya - are you bumpsome now? 

wla - I'm not sure what would be the best thing for you to do.  Are your work sympathetic?  How long will you give it before you POAS just in case?  

Foxy - I think all you can do is assume no news is good news, peeps. Only five days till your scan now.  Keep the faith! 

Myra - hope TJ is getting better.  

Not much new in the land of me - I'm bloated which is uncomfortable and just feel like I'm wandering about wearing a bumbag full of bricks.  DH is coming with me for my scan tomorrow.  ATM we're on course for EC on Monday.  There are now 11 follies, but one was only 8mm on Wednesday, so it might not be big enough by Monday.  We'll see. I'm feeling wierdly calm - bit like this is all happening to someone else. 

BTW - I chatted to someone wearing a very stylish grey mac on Monday who fell over her umbrella in the corridor waiting bit of WN.  Was this you?!  If it was  !

Jason went home without his work on his chin, Fingers, but he did have a little red patch where my teaching assistant had had to peel it off him!  

Night all, sbf xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

good luck for your scan tomorrow SBF - I'm sure you'll have a lovely crop of eggies on Monday. So glad Jason didn't go home with his work on his chin   
Yes I have pics but no scanner to scan them on here but I will bring them with me to meet up.. I remember that bloated feeling only too well but it does mean that you have a tummy full of lovely follies   


CC - good luck for scan on Monday - how exciting  

Anyway off to my bed as trying to keep my eyes open with matchsticks due to the cats being pains in the   last night!! Nighty night all


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, somehow lots more folllies have popped up since Wedneday.  Most of the new ones are still small, but there's a fair chance that they'll be ready to rock by Monday, which would be great.  Prengnyl at 7.30pm tomorrow, then they're gonna whip 'em out first thing Monday.  ET Wednesday, we hope  . 

Have a lovely weekend. 

sbf xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Great news SBF   Go Follys Go!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

SBF Well done hun, grow nice and juicy for mummy follies    just a little bump for me still


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

SBF - great news on the follies - sending you lots of juicy growing vibes        Nice early start for you Monday then   

Hope everyone else is Ok and looking forward to the weekend - let's hope it's not as wet as the week has been!!


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

What wierd weather - don't know whether to wear my balaclava or a bikini. 

That's it - I am fully injected, thank crunchie, really don't ever want to see another needle ever again.  

Must go and colour my hair as the white ones are showing again...

sbf xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Late one for me as i have had SIL around this evening and we went out for dinner and i got loads of cuddles from my little niece Cara, she is such a cutie, she is so good and placid and gave me loads of smiles, boys loved her to, they were having a good sniff of her feet   trust me even 3 month old babies have smelly feet  

SBF, goodluck for Monday hun, sounds like you have loads of lovely follies ready for picking   hope you got rid of the grey stands, dont you just hate them, they seem to have a life of there own, they sprout out all proud above all the rest of your hair   i will be thinking of you hun and hope that e/c goes well and you will be the proud mummy to be of loads of lovely embies.

Fingers, tummy rubs hun   so glad that all was well at your last scan

Ali, where are you hun, are you back from your jollies yet and ready to show off that tan   luv ya hun   and Gilly luv ya to  

Hi to Tanya, Debs, Julesx, Bali, Foxy and everyone else

Luv Myra xxx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Sorry I've been AWOL for a bit, just lots going on at work which is probably good as the last week has gone quite quickly!

Fingers - so pleased that your last scan was good and that Mork is growing nicely   I just realised that before you know it, you'll be holding little Mork in your arms, the months will fly by   

Tanya - hope you are doing OK honey and that all the sickness has passed  

SBF - best of luck with your EC on Monday, I'll be thinking of you and praying hard you get lots of nice juicy follies       

Myra - glad you had a nice evening with SIL and your niece, I hope that it helped to brighten things up  

CC - best of luck for your scan on Monday, I hope it all goes well        

Hello to Ali, Bali, Debs, Monkey, Jules, WLA, Bungee and anyone else I might have missed. 

Well Tuesday 15 July is the big one, if my scan goes OK then that will be the furthest I've ever got (as last year I miscarried at 8weeks and Tuesday will be 8+4). To say I am nervous is the understatement of the year, I am petrified    I wish I had had more symptoms but no point dwelling on it now, what will be will be, I can only hope and pray that misfortune doesn't strike twice! 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend, glad the sun has finally come out  

Love Foxyloxy  
xxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Another quiet weekend on here again!!

Foxy - I know what you mean about time flying by!! It's a bit scary to say the least!! 
Stay strong and positive - Tuesday will be a good day ( it is my wedding anniversary so hope it brings you luck       )

SBF - good luck tomorrow honey, will be thinking of you and    for lots of lovely follies for you and your recipient      BTW - why not wear the balaclava and bikini at the same time - you could create a new trend!!  

Myra - glad you had a good time with SIL and Cara and that the boys liked her too!!  

Ali - aren't you back from your holidays yet? Seems like you've been gone for ages   Hope you had a lovely time and that you managed to chill out  

CC/Tanya - good luck for your scans 2 moro - will be looking for your news  

Hope all you other lovelies are doing well. Bali, Debs, Monkey, Jules, WLA, Bungee 
Angie, Anekeuk, Wildcats, Karen1975, Soulcyster, Gilly93, Hope SpringsEternal, Tanya, Cartman and anyone I've forgotten  


Thought I'd bump the meet up list back up again, if you do not appear, please cut and paste and add yourself to the dates you can do, venue to be confirmed... 

Sat 30 Aug
sbf
Fingers
Myra
Deb (CM)
CC
Foxyloxy
Tanya

Sun 31 Aug
sbf
Fingers
Myra
Deb (CM)
Foxyloxy
Tanya


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just popped on to see if any news from SBF and to bump us up page!! Hope all went well SBF


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Just come back from our 9+3 scan with one lovely little Sprout moving its stumpy little legs around  looks like he will be taking after Mum LOL. He measures 26.5 mm and his heartbeat was just perfect. There was a thought that there was another little one hiding and considering the size of my waistline i am a little dissapointed that i dont have that excuse but so pleased to see it moving and  he was very active.

The nurse also put my mind at risk regarding the nuchal scan as we have decided that we are going for a dating scan only at 12+4 as we would not have any invasive tests done and my mental preparation if it came back as a high risk would just be worrying throughout my pregnancy  as i would not go any further or have an abortion. What will be will be. Still 3 weeks to go untill we can breathe a little easier but we are so     

Have another private scan booked on thur 24th half way through our next 3 weekwait £50 i didnt think that was too bad!!!

hope SBF is doing ok reagrding egg collection?     

Tanya hope your scan went ok?

Foxy - good luck for your scan tomorrow   and again if there is a choice between this post and the April/May babies then i am afraid i will be here for the time being  

Sorry i have been so absent 9 weeks has hit and i am even more sleepy bed by 2030   so by the time i get home from work cook dinner and have a bath there is little time to post. 

Thinking of you all but cant quite make the jump over to the big girls board and would still like to hang out for a little if that is ok fingers?

Love to everyone

CC + Sprout xx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Not good I'm afraid - for some reason I ovulated, so most of the eggs were gone before collection.  They managed to get 2 which we've given to the recipient so at least they get a chance. 

On the upside, we do get a free go just for us next time because we've donated this time, and the docs will be able to tinker with the drugs to get things working better.  Just feeling a bit bruised, physically and emotionally.  It's been a really wierd day. 

Love all round, will do personals when I'm feeling more like myself. 

sbf xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

SBF - Oh honey, I'm so sorry, it happened to me first go and I didn't even get to EC. Glad they got 2 for your recipient and that you get a free go ( and with them tinkering with the drug regime next time, you should be fine) - they may give you something called Prostap to d/reg next time, which is what I was on for 2nd and 3rd go and it did the trick for me. Take care of yourself honey, you know where I am if you want to pm me or anything  

CC - you hang here as long as you like honey, you don't need to ask me! I flit between the 2 but couldn't leave this board completely!! Welcome to tired world - I've never been such a lightweight!! Am out with some Ff's for a meal on Fri at 830   don't think I've seen 830pm in weeks     

Tanya - how did today go? 

Hello other lovely ladies


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Again everyone,
This is my first cycle of IVF and I went for my baseline scan today - 
evrything was good except I have a large number of immature follicules 
and now have to take glucophage to reduce insulin.
Has anybody else had this?
Hope evrybody is well.
The injections are getting a bit easier now - just as well as I have to start the next ones tomorrow.
Thanks
Ronstar


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ronstar - I took metformin throughout tx and up to 12 weeks ( glucophage I believe is the slow release version of metformin). Glad the injections are getting easier to cope with, you'll be an old pro by the time EC comes round!!   Good luck


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

SBF I'm so sorry     Like fingers the same thing happened one my first go but they didn't do the EC as they said they couldn't guarantee any left and we would have been charged so left it a month and went again. I hope you feel better soon and    for your next go  I'm here if you do want to chat 

CC I'm glad your scan went well 

Our scan went well, they can't say 100% but from what they saw today they are happy there is nothing wrong with bubs spine 

Foxy Good luck tomorrow I'll be thinking for  you  

I hope every one is well and I'll catch up properly during the wk


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi ladies

SBF - I am so sorry to hear your news, but on the bright side look at some of the other ladies it happened to and where they are now (i.e. fingers/tanya)   Also as Fingers says, it means next time they can get it perfect, and all those lovely little eggies will be yours to keep   I know it probably feels really **** right now but you will get there honey, you will!

Tanya - so pleased to hear about your scan and that all looks well, it must be such a relief 

CC - great news about your bubba, you must be so pleased   I hope the next few weeks fly past for you and before you know it you will be into the 2nd trimester   I also know what you mean about posting on here for a while, I daren't join the pregnant/1st trimester board, let alone put a ticker on yet (!) that's how petrified I am of tempting fate!

Hello Ali, Bali, Jules, Debs, Monkey, Myra, Ronstar, WLA, and any other ladies I might have missed! 

Well tomorrow is the next scan and having wished daily for it I now almost wish it wasn't here as I have enjoyed my little world with 'bubble and squeak'  and don't want to have that dream squashed, if that makes sense  . I can only hope and pray tonight.........     I'll let you know how I come on!

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx  
xxxxx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Fingers by the way      for tomorrow!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

Fingers Happy anniversary for tomorrow   Have a lovely day xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the anniversary wishes girls  

Foxy - was just coming back to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow - what time are you in? 


Bit worried - DH cooked a pizza for tea (very healthy I know), I took one bite which I immediately spat out as it tasted and smelt very strongly of chemicals, I then gagged and retched a bit but wasn't actually sick, am just worried about what it could be. It was a fresh pizza, best before 19Jul ( ham and pineapple) doesn't look off but certainly tastes odd - I thought it was my paranoid pg nose but even DH could smell it.. hoping that it will be OK


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

Fingers if you didn't eat it you should be ok


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I know you are prob right Tanya - just hormonal paranoia!! Will be reporting to environmental health tomorrow though


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

I'd be just the same, do complain


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Good luck FoxyLoxy


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

SBF  so sorry to hear your news but  for next time.

I'm off into hospital in an hour to get stitched up (cervical suture) and have just heard due to a lack of beds I'll be on the maternity ward! Scarey but looking forward to seeing lots of tiny babies (strange after all this time to actually look foward to it - I used to run a mile)

Hope everyone is well and hopefully be back on line tomorrow pm.

TTFN 

Deb


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Good luck with your stitch today Deb


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi hopeing i can join you on this site i am just waiting for an appointment with woking nuffield, think i might have a Wait though. Just had info pack through and it all seems very scarry but optimistic.
Woking seem to be on a bit of a roll at the moment with BFP congratulations to all.
Good luck to day deb


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy anniversary Kerry and Dh I hope you are feeling ok today 

Welcome Sammyk

Debs Good luck today

Foxy I hope the scan goes well today  

Hi Ronstar


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks tanya - am feeling OK today - out for meal tonight and hope it's better than last nights!! Trading standards on the case already!! 

deb - hope stitching went OK

SBF -    hope you are feelig OK today


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Just a quick post, will do more personals this weekend, to let you know that my scan today went well (to my amazement)! It looks as if 'bubble and squeak' are sticking around (hopefully for another 7-8 months  ) They measured fine for 8+4 and I've now been discharged from the clinic. It all feels a bit wierd   particularly as I still have no symptoms so am constantly wondering why! I just have to hope that maybe I'm one of the lucky few that gets away with no MS etc! 

Not really sure now what to do. I've been told to book an appointment with the midwife and am assuming the next scan I'll be offered will be nuchal at 12 weeks.......however not sure I can last another four weeks without some form of reassurance, so might book a private one at 10 weeks (in approx 2 weeks time). Because I have no symptoms it is so hard to know what on earth is going on in there  

Fingers - hope you have a lovely meal tonight, we've just got back from a chinese   which was delicious (one of my fav foods). 

Debs - hope your stich went OK. I hope you don't mind me asking but how do they decide which women need a stich and which don't (presumably via ultrasound)? I ask because I've heard that a twin pregnancy can put a lot more pressure on the cervix, so in some cases women are advised to have one done but I don't know who would decide or whether I should even raise it     Glad to see you are doing well with your little one, and are over the worst  

Tanya - thanks for the well wishes  

Ronstar - thanks also for thinking of me. Where are you with your treatment? 

SBF - hope you are feeling a little better today  

Hello to Ali, Bali, Myra, Jules, Monkey, Dolly, WLA and anyone else I might have missed. 

Love Foxyloxy
xxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just back from meal which was Indian (chicken dopiaza, mmmm   ) didn't eat half as much as I could before but now feel about to burst, look like a little wheble   It was yummy but I won't be doing that again in a hurry!! 

Foxy - so glad that all went well. I know what you mean about the paranoia when you don't have any symptoms, I have had them on and off but when I don't have any is when I've worried. I am sure everything will be fine though.

Hello  other lovely ladies, just off to lie on the sofa and groan dramtically until DH agrees to make me a nice cup of tea


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Foxy I'm glad it all went well  love to bubble and squeak

Just to let you all know (though it is not for certain yet as it was too early to say for sure) it looks like we are having a boy


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm back ladies..................................................

Had a fabulous holiday  I'm now classed as an intermediate wind surfer Woo hoo!!!!! DH has now moved into the advanced level so as I'm such a stubborn moo - I'm hot on his tails  Going to book a week in October in Egypt that is "diva's week". I know I'm a bit of a drama queen but it actually means that the group I would be in is all girls and the instructor is the best female instructor from the UK!!!! 

So I'm going to spend the next 3 months losing more weight and getting into tip top condition for the next go        . I went to my weigh in last night and considering I've been to the US for 10 days and 2 weeks on holiday - I've stayed the same weight - can't believe it   You may not recognise me at the next meet 

Anyway, I've only skimmed the pages so apologies for not doing too many personals  

SBF - so sorry that things haven't gone to plan - but as others have said - they are all yours next time and they will know how your body works and things will be fine    

Foxy - so pleased that the scan went well and bubble and squeak are snuggling in well  

Hello to the new girls - I'll try and work out where you all are in your treatment - and your names  

Hello to the old girls  - only joking 

Right I'm off to bed - just wanted to say hello  

DH is in Germany for a few days - was I such a moo on holiday that he has to go straight on a business trip 

Love Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello skinny windsurfing babe Jules - welcome home   Missed you   Divas week sounds good, only wish I could come with you !! Less of the cheek about 'old' girls   Nice that you have a bit of piece and quiet now you are home, after spending 24 hrs a day with them on holiday, it's nice to have that break  

Tanya     Yay!!

Am off to Guildford for a consultants appt this afternoon, going to Mr C's clinic so hoping I might get to see him as not done so since I got my BFP. Knowing my luck, I'll get a registrar rather than the main man!! 

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi just a quickie from me.
Will need to catch up later in the week.
Had an eventful holiday but weather was great and i have a fab tan although it is starting to fade.
Foxy......fab news for you.
SBF......wot has happened??
Hi to all the oldies and newbies.
Sorry its short and sweet
Love you all
Toodle pip
Ali xxxxxxx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello everyone

Sorry I've not been on for a day or two - I wasn't feeling particularly chipper, and as my mother says, if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all.  However, I now have some nice things to say, so I'm back! 

 A little late, but happy anniversary, Fingers.  

  - Lovely news, Tanya!  When will they know for certain?

  - so glad your scan was a good one, Foxy.  Enjoy not being sick!

Jules - you beach babe!  I'm am intrigued to see you...

wla - thanks for your message.  It made me feel a lot better.  

Sammyk - welcome!  Looking forward to getting to know you!  

Ronstar - How's the stabbin'?  I found the glucophage made me lose a bit of weight and got rid of spots - hope you have similar good side-effects! 

Deb - hope the maternity ward wasn't too wierd.  'Scuse the dopey question, but what does a stitch do?  And how do they get it out when the time comes  

Ali - oooooooooooh, what was 'eventful' about your holiday?  How mysterious!  Nothing too catastrophic has happened - my EC went haywire because I'd ovulated, so they only got 2 eggs which we decided to give to the recipient.  I was a bit   but the lovelies on here have cheered me up! 

Very best love to Myra, Bali, Monkey and everyone else, 

sbf xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry didn't get back on yesterday. Appt with Mr C went very well, it was nice to see him as hadn't seen him since BFP. He was very pleased with how it's all going   Been to see my HR dept today to confirm dates for maternity leave   

Best do some work - talk to you all later


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

SBF - The stitch should stop me going into premature labour (i.e. my cervix openign too soon). And as to how its removed- erm well a pair of scissors and a yank at 36 weeks - not flattering


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sounds delightful Deb - tell it like it is


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

My eyes are already watering on your behalf, Deb! 

Maternity leave, Fingers - how gooooooooooooooooood does that sound! When would you hope to finish?

No other news from me - off to a wedding this weekend which will just be lovely.  

sbf xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Have fun at the wedding SBF

Fingers - How cool is that - betya can't wait to get that date in your diary. I had it up on the wall in my office so I could cross the days off!!

  Sorry about the graphic description of the stitch removal. What I failed to mention is I'm also flat on my back with my legs in stirrups - nice ( and yes this time I DO want gas and air - bloomin hurts!)


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

SBF - Last day at work will be Fri 26th Sept    I then have some holiday due and mat leave kicks in later. Enjoy the wedding - hope the weather is OK.

Deb -   You would think they'd offer gas and air as a matter of course... 

Ali - welcome home - look forward to hearing more about your eventful hols!!

HOpe all you other ladies are OK


----------



## CazL (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello Ladies,
Can I please join you? I'm about to start my first IVF cycle at WN, my intial consultantion is on 4th August with Mr Brook, and I'm flucuating between excited and scared on a daily basis!
C x


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

Welcome and good luck Caz

SBF   I will hopefully find out for sure at the 20wk scan

I hope everyone has a lovely wk end 

Tanya


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome to the madhouse Caz!! Good luck with your appt, all the staff at Woking are great.


----------



## CazL (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome.
It's been a couple of years since I've been so happy to 'meet' so many pregnant ladies!


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
Foxy - glad to hear it went well
Foxy you asked where I am in my cycle - well I started the stims this week - have three scans next week to see how 
the ovaries are responding.
Glucophage seems ok - felt very sick on the way home on the train yesterday though!
Finished for the summer now - one perk of being a teacher I guess!
Ronstar


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello Everyone!

I am a total newbie and whilst waiting for my membership to be approved I've been reading through this message board and have been drawn into FOXYLOXY's story!

I'd love to get involved and chat to all you ladies going through similar situations.  I've added a brief history of me to my signature, I'm hoping it will appear when I hit post but if not I'll come back and add it separately!

I'm just in the 2nd week of the 2 week wait off the back of IVF @ WN, what a nerve racker this time is and FOXYLOXY has given me hope xxx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Firstly a big WELCOME to CazL and Casatinka  

Casatinka - I'm glad that my story has given you hope, I'm still not out of the dreaded 'danger' zone yet and given that I never seem to have an 'uneventful' time anything could happen  but assuming 'bubble and squeak' behave themselves I look forward to a calm and uneventful 8 months  
I remember the dreaded 2ww only too well! Have you had any symptoms? I never had any but have had two BFP's so hang in there   I also see you are in Bracknell, I'm just down the road in Finchampstead so we are literally neighbours  

Ronstar - on to the stims, that's great! When is your EC planned for? Is this your first one?  

Fingers - the Indian sounded delicious   Wow, Sept and then you are off on maternity leave, I can't believe how the months have flown past, no doubt you will be so upset and sad to leave work - NOT  

Tanya - a boy, fantastic! When will you know for sure?  

SBF - you sound so positive already, that's the spirit girl, remember next time all those lovely eggies are ALL yours  

Jules - welcome home   your hols sounded great, though I don't think I'll try the water skiing just now   we won't recognise you at the next meet!

Ali - welcome back, so tell us your holiday adventures, SBF and I are intrigued!  

Bali, Monkey, Debs, Myra - hello ladies  

Not a lot to report here, I have now been discharged from my clinic and have made an appointment on Wed to see the midwife (though I hope I am not tempting fate again) and have also booked a private 'reassurance' scan for next Sat 26 July (when I should hopefully be 10 weeks).......I did wonder if that was the right thing to do and if I wouldn't maybe be better just waiting till 12 weeks but I don't know if I could hold out that long........   

Had a phone call last night from the in-laws to announce that one of my SIL's is pregnant and over 12 weeks already! I know this will sound stupid and probably childish, but I couldn't help but feel angry that she has somewhat taken 'our thunder' when we have been trying for so long I had hoped that when we finally got pregnant it would have just been us (not all the sisters-in-law jumping on the band wagon at the same time) but I think what freaked me out more was I now feel under even more intense pressure to get past 12 weeks ..... does that make sense    and then a horrible thought crossed my mind and I thought what if I miscarry again (!!) when I look at their child I will forever be reminded of what could have been mine (as they are due same bloody month)!!!! ARRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH    Sorry ladies I probably sound like a spoilt child, I think it wasn't helped when mother-in-law said she had just stopped the pill and hit the jackpot in the first month, that is what really threw me over the edge. I also couldn't help but feel that his parents should have waited to deliver this news till we were out of the danger zone......families eh!!!

Love Foxyloxy
xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Foxy - I will be so sad to leave work   Not that I am counting or anything but only 45 working days left!!   

Welcome Casatinka.. good luck for testing     what date do you test?

Ronstar - good luck with your progress scans - when is your estimated EC date?


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Foxy - I send you all the best wishes in the world for 'bubble & squeak' (how cute)! I totally get where you're coming from on the SIL front, I have a close friend who is pregnant, due early Sep and it's crossed my mind a few times that if I get a negative result from the IVF albeit next Fri or in a few weeks, how will I cope when she gives birth in 2 months? To make matters worse, I don't think she knows how to deal with it and won't talk about it and has become a bit distant from me and not at all supportive through my IVF treatment. I have a very supportive family and that's all that matters I guess, most of my friends seem to have gone underground since I started this cycle!?

I also share your concerns about work because this first attempt has taken me off sick for 3 weeks as I too suffered with OHSS and felt terrible, I'm due back a week tomorrow and how I will cope with that if I get a negative result I don't know. I worry that if I want to try again work won't be to keen to cooperate given that it's had me off sick for 3 weeks you know? I have the best GP in the world though, so at least that's something.

I am not really noticing any symptoms; I did go back to WN on Mon as I was in a lot of pain, like a period pain mixed with a full bladder pain, Lyndsay scanned me and said it all looked okay, next day all the pain had gone, I'm occasionally getting some sharp pains/twinges but nothing else, what have everyone else experienced? I'm loving the Cyclogest pessaries!LOL I was in immense pain after EC, felt like my middle had been run over by a truck but also and strangely, my neck and shoulder (rightside) really hurt, I couldn't hold my stomach muscles in at all and I was mega bloated but I expected that, I couldn't breath normally either because it hurt, does this sound normal to all of you that have experienced EC? I had about 34 follies at one stage and they finally collected 13 eggs which we were quite pleased with for our first go, out of that only 2 embryos were up for the job though so not freezing opportunities!

Hey Fingers! D Day is this Fri, 5 days and counting!!! 

Oh I want to give you all a website to try, you might have seen it already, it started this week so will take a while to pick up momentum but the idea is you can review your doctors and read reviews also, AR is listed with no reviews as yet, I will review him once I'm through with everything:-

www.iwantgreatcare.org

It's strange to think that our paths could have crossed whilst sitting in the waiting area of WN, you do see the same faces especially at EC & ET time, I wish everyone all the luck in the world xxx

Do you all have meet ups locally?

Love

Casatinka x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello CazL and Casatinka - always room for more here! 

Ronstar - how have you managed to finish already, you lucky thing!  I have the little darlin's until Wednesday....

Foxy - sounds like your MIL engaged mouth before brain.  Take no notice, peeps - I think you are guarenteed plenty of thunder right here when you get to week 12! 

No news here - wedding was completely lovely and I blubbed like a waterspout.  Still injecting 50 of Buserelin, and have to keep going until AF arrives.  Wouldn't really mind, except that my (.) (.) are really tender.  Hopefully this means that   is on her way. 

Personals when I'm not so hungover...  
Love sbf xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Just a quicky  here 

Hello CazL and Casatinka 

Foxy - My SIL announced she was pg just after I found out I was pg with Amy. Needless to say as its her 2nd I wasn't impressed and was desperate that Amy arrived first - definately feeling of stolen thunder!! Lukcily her due date was a fortnight after mine and all the thoughts of pregnancy loss did haunt me throughout the pregnancies. Thankfully both babies arrived safe and sound ( hers 2nd after Amy  ) and are now fab 1 year olds! You'll get there hun 

Must dash as completely cream crackered after a day at the farnborough Airshow (busmans holiday  )

TTFN
Deb


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way..............

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=149891.0


----------

